# Buddies for bubs due November 2009 - THIS GROUP IS NOW CLOSED



## Aussie Jen

Anyone want to chat about symptoms, ups and downs and general questions?

I'm due November 2009 and live in Australia, but happy to chat to anyone, anywhere due around the same time.

Cheers. Jen.


----------



## polaris

Hi Jen,
I'm due November 5th, it's my first pregnancy so I'm a bit nervous and hoping that all goes well. I'm in Ireland so on the other side of the world to you. How many weeks are you at the moment? I'm just over 5 weeks as you can see from my ticker. Not too many symptoms at the moment but find that I'm getting tired more easily and feel a little queasy if I don't eat for a few hours. Bbs were very tender but this has died down a bit in the last couple of days. What about you?
Polaris


----------



## jennie_78

hello

Im due on the 4th november.
This is my 1st pregnancy, and its so exciting. At the moment im feeling very tired all the time, and a bit sicky but havent been sick. Oh and quite emotional.
It will be nice to chat to others due around the same time.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Polaris & Jennie!

Thanks for being my buddies!! :happydance:

I'm about 4.5 weeks or something - due Nov 14th. This will be my second bub, my first is 2. (I did try and sort out a ticker, but not sure why it's not coming up yet?? :hissy: LOL - EDIT: IT CAME UP!! WOOH!).

Anyway, yes I'm doing ok for now. I was REALLY tired for about 3 days in a row earlier on, before I knew (but had my suspisions). And my (.)(.) are much more tender this time, right up into my armpits. (It's hard to keep my toddler from jumping all over them!!). I've felt a bit queasy every now and then, but don't have as much notion this time round to really notice!! :rofl:

Well, will be so lovely to catch up with you both on a regular basis. Let's share anything we're comfortable with to make this time easier to cope with!!

Til next time. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

jennie_78 said:


> hello
> 
> Im due on the 4th november.
> This is my 1st pregnancy, and its so exciting. At the moment im feeling very tired all the time, and a bit sicky but havent been sick. Oh and quite emotional.
> It will be nice to chat to others due around the same time.

Hi Jennie,
Just wanted to say congratulations on your :bfp:! I see from your sig that it has been a long road, I'm so happy that it has worked out for you in the end. It's not surprising you are feeling emotional, it is such a big thing really isn't it, especially after trying for so long.

Aussie Jen, I'm sure I'll have loads of questions for you since you've been through this before with your first baby!

Looking forward to chatting to you both more.

P.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Oh, yeah! Polaris, you're right.

WELL DONE JENNIE!! :happydance:
How exciting you and your partner got your :bfp: all on your own!!

Pregnancy is a wonderful journey. Enjoy. :hugs:

Well, so far I've had sore boobs, cramps and a bit of fatigue. Either of you have symptoms?


----------



## polaris

Hey girls
I haven't had too many symptoms so far. Tender bbs, slight cramps that come and go, tiredness, and very slight queasiness if I don't eat for too long. I'm finding that I am wanting to have a mid-morning snack whereas I normally wouldn't. Yesterday I felt properly queasy when I was driving to work, I had to open the car window and turn off the heating. The smell of my own perfume was making me feel sick so at least I can change that!! 
Jen, did you get morning sickness with your last pregnancy and if so when did it start? I'm hoping that I don't get it too badly as I really don't like getting sick!
Have either of you told anyone yet?
Polaris


----------



## LilianA

Hello Ladies

Can I join the group?? Im due Nov 13th. this is my second, I have a 3 year old and so excited about this. so far not much going on. I have very tender bbs that just started a couple days ago and also the pain goes up into my armpits. with my first pregnancy I had severe morning sickness but it didnt start till 7 weeks so i am trying to enjoy my food these days before it gets bad.


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana,
you are welcome to join. Ooh I hope I don't get bad ms over the next few weeks. At the moment I feel a bit queasy from time to time but very manageable. But I am only 6 weeks tomorrow so maybe I should just enjoy it while it lasts too! 

I got a date for my booking appointment with the midwife for 16th April and she is going to post me out a scan date for the following week! Can't wait to have a scan date to look forward to - I think that will make it all seem a bit more real to me!


----------



## LilianA

Polaris I know what you mean.. it really made everything seem so real after i saw my first scan when i was pregnant with my son. I cant wait to get the scan this time around. my appointment is april 6th seems like its a long time away.
I remember around 7 weeks I started hating tomatoes and tomato sauce and a few days later i hated everything that had to do with food. even Pepsi !! im crazy about Pepsi normally and at the time i couldnt drink anything but water.
in a weird way i cant wait till it starts so i can feel that this is all real. :baby:


----------



## polaris

Yes that does make sense to me. At the moment I do have some symptoms but I still almost feel like I'm symptom-spotting (a la 2 week wait!!). It would be nice to have a little window into my body so I could see for definite what's going on in there. I just really hope that everything goes smoothly, it's easy to scare yourself if you read too much about risks of m/c etc. So far I've only told one friend because I don't want to jinx things (or have to untell people if things don't go well). Having said that I'm trying to just enjoy not having too many symptoms though rather than wishing them on myself!! LOL.
Polaris


----------



## Aussie Jen

Heya, gals. Welcome, LilianA!

I'm just getting a bit crampy still, every now and then. And sometimes I have to hold my lower abdomen when I cough/sneeze. I remember having this with Emily, too and was really worried - but my midwife told me that some women are just more sensitive when they're growing a juicy placenta and baby! :)

Regarding morning sickness, I didn't get a lot with Em. I remember feeling a little queasy sometimes, but I only actually vomited once when I drank a BIG cup of chocolate milk really fast one morning!! :rofl: So, don't necessarily expect to be spewing - it doesn't happen to everyone. Queasy is fairly usual, though.

Wanted to let you gals know that I am also a doula and trainee midwife, so if you have any particular questions I'll do my best to help or point you in the right direction of resources that might help. :)

Well, love to all. I must take my afternoon nap while the toddler sleeps! :sleep:

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Aussie Jen,
thanks for the info about ms. I hope I'm one of those who doesn't actually get sick too much! That is so cool that you are a trainee midwife and doula, now we will definitely have you pestered with questions!!! 

My parents are visiting at the weekend and I don't want to tell them yet. Firstly in case anything goes wrong and secondly because they will just worry about our financial situation and will probably not be too positive about the whole thing. Will have to think of some reason to explain why I'm not drinking as normally we would mill though a couple of bottles of wine over dinner!


----------



## jennie_78

hi all

Hope ur all ok.
Im fine, quite bloated and windy at the mo lol
Has anyone else got their 1st scan soon ? ive got mine on tue, im diabetic so they want me to have an early one.


----------



## polaris

Hi Jennie,
no I won't get first scan until 12 weeks. Good luck on Tuesday, it will be nice to have confirmation that everything is progressing smoothly. Hope your diabetes remains under control for the pregnancy, at least they are keeping a close eye on things.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals.

Polaris - good luck with dinner. Try the headache excuse. Works for me! :rofl:
Jennie - all the best with the scan; can't wait to hear and update. :dance:

Chat soon. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hi ladies

how are you all?? my first scan will be on april 6th.. seems like a long time. Jennie I was sooo bloated for a week or so and it just ended a few days ago but now im getting cramps kinda like period cramps!! and i feel like i cant really suck in my belly that much when i get the pain! anyone else getting the pains?
IM a little worried.. I read today that pregnant woman should not eat Brie cheese because it has something that is harmfull to the unborn baby and the last couple of days i loaded up on Brie.. you think it will be ok??


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, Lilian.

How exciting about your first scan! :)

I've had bloating too, but still got it. Maybe it's all the bad food I've been eating for my daughter's birthday party!!

About the Brie, here's a quote I found on the Child Center website:
"Until recently, pregnant women were told to avoid soft cheese altogether during pregnancy. These days, the recommendation from the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) is to make sure any soft cheese you eat has a label clearly stating that it's made from pasteurized milk."
So check the label, I guess.

If you're concerned about your cramps, check with your doctor or midwife. But usually cramps are normal during this part of pregnancy. Some women get period-like cramps, some get ovulation-type cramps. In early pregnancy, you get a big dose of the hormone called Relaxin which relaxes the ligaments surrounding your uterus and pelvis. It's usually just the stretching of your ligaments due to the Relaxin that causes the cramps. I'm sure you will be fine. :)

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana,
Yes I'm getting those cramps on and off. I think they must be just growing pains!!

I wouldn't worry about the Brie cheese, so far as I know the reason for not eating it is that it can be made with unpasteurized milk which means there is an increased risk of getting an infection/food poisoning which can be really harmful for baby. So unless you have got sick I don't think it has done any damage. I think it's just a precaution and 99% of the time it would be fine.

Polaris


----------



## lorrilou

Hi girls, can i join in?

Im so sick of this ms already, cant wait till its gone, other than that and sore boobs ive got no other symptoms yet. x


----------



## Aussie Jen

Sure, Lorrilou. Welcome! :wave:

Are they your kiddies in the photo??

Hopefully your ms passes soon. :hugs:

Jen. :winkwink:


----------



## LilianA

Aussie
Polaris
thanks for the info I feel better about it now. it seems like they tell you to stay away from so many things. 
Lorrilou 
welcome to the group.. when did your ms start?
Do any of you gals have a feeling of what gender your baby is going to be? do you have a preferance? when i was pregnant with my son i had a strong feeling it was a boy. now i don't feel anything. either way its a huge blessing and thrilled to have it.


----------



## lorrilou

Hi girls, 

Yeah, their my little monsters my avatar. 

I think my m/s started about 2wks ago cant be too sure though cos the first week we all had a sickness bug, so was probably abit of both.

I think this one could be another boy, i feel the same as when i was pregnant with callum. Would be easier if its a boy, still got loadsa boy baby stuff. 

Hows everyone else feeling this morning? x


----------



## polaris

Hey there girls.

Well I got through the weekend with my parents. Told them I had given up drink for Lent and I don't think they suspected anything. My dad commented that it was a good idea to give your body a break from alcohol from time to time! I was very tired last night though, we were out for dinner and then stayed up chatting till about 1 a.m. - I was ready to drop! And I had had a nap during the day too. 

Welcome to the group Lorrilou.

Liliana - I am thinking my baby might be a girl. My reasoning for this is that I was temperature charting so I know my Ov dates and we actually didn't time BD particularly well, so the little sperms would have had to have been hanging around for a few days. I've heard that female sperm are more long-lived so I'm thinking it's probably more likely to be a girl. I've no preference either way though as it's my first baby.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## bourtonbaby

Hey Girls, 

We for sure seem to be due around the same few days. Im due Nov 5th. Polaris im glad you got though the weekend ok i know u were a bit scared of that. Yeah im for sure still feeling tired (nap all the time), still sore bb's, wee wee alot more, mild uturs cramping, no morning sickness yet:happydance: and i feel hungry all the time. Im not a big eater so i feel like i can eat everything in my way but when i start to do that it doesn't look or taste good anymore. :hissy: Other then that im feeling ok. I have my next doctors appointment on April 8th, then i get refered to another doctor for me and the baby because my family doctor doesn't deliver babies. By that time it will probably be like 2 more weeks before i see him. I hate waiting becuase i don't really feel pregnant. I think i need to see it or hear it to believe it. :blush: Im very excited though and also very happy for all of you. Keep me posted with symptoms.....:hug::hug:
 



Attached Files:







mememe.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## polaris

Thanks bourtonbaby, yes I am glad that the weekend is over although it was lovely to see my folks I did feel like I was deceiving them!! welcome to the thread, it's nice to be able to share experiences with others who are due at about the same time.

Well I have had a day of babies today - I went out to visit a friend of mine this afternoon who has a 3 week old baby, she's so adorable!!! It was so hard not to say anything about my news but I'm glad I kept it secret. And this evening we are going into hospital to visit OH's sister-in-law who just had twins on Thursday! Mad to think that I'll have a baby of my own soon!!!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi lovely ladies.

Welcome to the thread, bourtonbaby. :)

I have a slight feeling it may be a boy. A few reasons: with my daughter, I didn't have hardly any sickness at all but with this one OMG all the time!! :( also, we BD'd at the right time for a boy.

But who knows, really. And like someone else said (sorry, placenta brain pff), regardless of gender the little cherub will be most welcome. :)

Polaris, good job on the weekend with the parents!! What a genious you are - didn't even think of Lent! :dance:

Have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## bourtonbaby

Hey Girls,

Well I felt pretty good up until this morning. YUP morning sickness kicked in and it sucks!! :hissy: I don't think my body was very happy about getting up at 4am this morning to go to work. :blush: I was totally wishing that maybe i wouldn't get it like some people but boy was i wrong. Still also very tired and have sore bb's, but it feels very real now because of the morning sickness. So today up to date has for sure been the worse for me and i hope the days don't stay like this. :cry: 

I hope everyone else is feeling ok....talk to ya soon:hug::hug:
 



Attached Files:







mememe3.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jennie_78

Hi hope ur all well.



Im just back from the hospital after having my early scan.
It was amazing, although not everything was clear. But, the heart was! the little heat was beating away. They said everything was perfect, in the right place, and the right measurements for my dates. 


As for feelings of the babys gender, i have such a strong feeling that the baby will be a girl.


----------



## polaris

Hi Jennie, congratulations on your scan results. It must be so brilliant to see the heartbeat!!

Bourtonbaby - sorry to hear you are suffering today, I've been feeling pretty sick today too. It's not nice but at least it does feel more like I'm really pregnant!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone!


----------



## LilianA

Bourtonbaby ...i know what you mean my ms kicked in yesterday in the middle of the day i was fine and all of the sudden i felt like crap and had severe back pain all night long im scared now of the coming weeks..with my son it just kept getting worse and worse everyday i think the peak was at 11 weeks then it was finally gone around 17 or 18 weeks :cry:


Jennie wow thats wonderful news congrats I bet it felt so good to hear that little heart beating. I cant wait for my scan it all seems so real after you actually see the baby on the screen.


Polaris..isn't it funny how once your TTC or actually pregnant you start seeing all of these babies and new borns...we had a couple come over to our house the other day and they have a kid our sons age and just had a new baby ..I felt so sorry for the mom she didnt sit the whole time she was either changing diapers or breastfeeding and telling me how hard it is!! 
when they left my husband and I looked at each other and had an OH MY GOD look on our faces !! is this what we are going to go through in a few month?? :shock:
but once the baby is past the first year i think it just keeps getting easier.


----------



## LilianA

I think im being extra paranoid due to an earlier miscarraige but im scared now!! my boobs were really sore for the last two weeks but today all of the sudden the feel totally normal and even the swelling feels like its gone!!! yesterday and this morning i had morning sickness but that too is kinda gone now!! and I dont have to go to the bathroom as often as i had to the last couple weeks. whats going on???


----------



## polaris

I find that my symptoms come and go. To be honest I'm just enjoying the days when I don't really have too many symptoms because they are generally back with a vengeance the next day! BB pain in particular seems to come and go. Try not to worry about it, I don't think it means anything.


----------



## bourtonbaby

Hey Girls,

I for sure agree with Polaris because yesterday was bad with morning sickness, but today i feel fine so i do think that they come and go. :happydance: I won't worry too much. My crazy symptoms didn't hit me until a bit over 6 weeks, but it could be different for you, you could get it earlier. So today so far so good with my morning sickness (mind you it's still 630am) I did get alot of extra sleep yesterday though and i think that helped. When i got home from work i took a nap from 4 to 7 then fell asleep from 9pm for the rest of the night. ( i recommend naps :sleep: ) LOL

Well i hope you are all feeling ok today! Talk to ya soon
 



Attached Files:







shan4.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## polaris

I'm right there with you on the sleeping lots, bourtonbaby!
Yesterday I felt really awful until about 2 p.m. I had a nap from about 4 till 7 as well and then went to bed at 10.30 and slept right through till 7 a.m. Feel rested today for the first time in I don't know how long and m.s. definitely isn't as bad. Still feel a little queasy but it's quite easy to ignore today. Now if only I didn't have to work and could just sleep for about 18 hours a day until after my 12 week scan at least!!

Got a date for my scan - it's not till 29th April, seems like ages away.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Polaris


----------



## bourtonbaby

I hear ya. My next doctors appointment is April 8th, then i get refered to another doctor that delivers babies and it will probably be around the same time for my scan too.....SO LONG!!...LOL But i agree sleep does wonders...i slept the same as you yesterday and i feel ok today...


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals.

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while. FLAT OUT!!

Not much m.s. for me as of yet, hoping it stays away! :)
As for feeling really pregnant some days and others not, I think it depends on just what's going on inside that uterus of yours. Some days the body needs more of particular hormones to support growing your baby. Some days it needs less. It certainly doesn't mean you'll miscarry if you're symptoms are less one day. The biggest indicator for a possible approaching miscarriage is blood, THEN cramps. But of course, some women get their periods right through pregnancy and end up birthing a healthy baby so there's no real indicator. Like Polaris said, try not to let it worry you. Your body is doing an amazing job of bringing into being a new little soul!! How exciting! :dance:

Well, take care all. Will check in again when I get another chance. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Thanks for the lovely clear explanation of why symptoms can come and go, Jen - makes a lot of sense!

I am trying not to worry and just wait till the scan. I'm trying to take the attitude that what will be will be, hopefully everything will work out fine and worrying won't change anything anyway. I don't think I'll really believe it properly though till I see baby's heartbeat!

I had really bad wind pains yesterday, I never normally get these, they were really sore but higher up than cramps. I know they were wind pains because (TMI) releasing some of that wind helped relieve them a bit!! Apart from that I had a good day yesterday, nowhere near as sick as Tuesday.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## polaris

Ooh, I just noticed - seven weeks today on my ticker, woohoo!!!!


----------



## bourtonbaby

Hey Girls, 

Polaris were both at 7 weeks today!!!:happydance: very exciting. It seems like Tuesday was a bad day for both of us. Since then i feel pretty ok well atleast better than Tuesday...LOL Im still very tired and have sore bb's (@)(@) but again other then that going ok. I felt a bit sick after work yesterday but nothing too bad. Well im back at work again so i will talk to u girls later. I hope your all feeling good today!:hug::hug::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







mememe.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## polaris

That's funny that Tuesday was a bad day for us both! I'm not so bad today either, feeling a little bit queasy at the moment but I'm going to have something to eat now and hopefully that will settle it.

Is anyone else getting spots - I thought your skin was supposed to 'glow' during pregnancy - I look more like a spotty teenager at the moment, grrrr.


----------



## jennie_78

Yes polaris im getting spots lol, i started getting them before my bfp, this morning i woke up and had a big one on my chin. 

I can definatly relate to the tiredness, i just never seem to have any energy. 

Hope everyones well


----------



## LilianA

thanks everyone for all the info..aussie you put me at ease thanks. I went to the clinic today it turns out i have an ear and throat and sinus infection lol ..I've been feeling so sick the last few days and thought it was a cold but this morning i coughed up green mucus (TMI) so sorry .. so i got dressed and went and now im on antibiotics, anyway while there i asked about the disappearing symptoms and they had me do a quanitative blood test just to make sure the level is ok. the results will be in tomorrow. 
Polaris thats funny about the spots it seems like im one big spot i just keep getting darker each day. WHERE IS THE GLOW!!! lol


----------



## polaris

Liliana - that's good that you got a blood test to put your mind at rest. Let us know when you get the results - i'm sure it will be good news for you.
Polaris


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals.

Yes, PIMPLES! Argh! I look like a pizza... :dohh:

Probably my worst symptom though is mood swings :muaha:!! My poor hubby... I seem to be :cry: one minute and :rofl: the next and most days there's no in between!!! :dohh:

Starting to get really sleepy too! :sleep:

Just wanted to let you know FYI that if you know your ovulation date it is more exact to get your EDD from that rather than the 1st day of your LMP. This is because everyone's cycle's are different lengths and going by the LMP method, it is presumed you have a "normal" 28 day cycle during which you ovulate on day 14 (which is actually farely rare!!). Make sure your EDD is accurate by going by your ovulation date (and tell your care provider this, too) to avoid being talked into an induction too early at the other end!

Hope I've made this clear. Anyway, ask away if I haven't.

Have a great day everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Aussie Jen,
Yes I have been going by my ovulation date for my ticker and this date 5th November is what I have in my own head. However when I tried to tell doctor that my cycles are longer so I would be about a week behind she didn't really seem to care and gave me an EDD of 29th October. I'm ignoring this and hoping that the dating scan will give a more accurate picture. However, I will certainly kick up a fuss if it comes to it to avoid being induced too early.

Mood swings... I have been meaning to ask my OH if he has noticed these yet - he generally picks up on these things before me, e.g. he always knows I am premenstrual before it has clicked with me!! To be honest I think I had more mood swings when TTC but I'm sure that it all lies ahead of me!!

Hope everyone else is in good form this morning - I'm off to the hairdressers now, we are going to a wedding today which to be honest I am hoping I will be able to stay awake for as I am normally ready for bed by about 9.30 these days!!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Good work, Polaris.

You could always work out what your LMP would have been given a 'normal cycle' going by your due date and tell your dr it's changed. :rofl:

In all seriousness though, FYI, you can do that by checking out this link:

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eddc.htm

Pretty spot on. :)

:hugs:


----------



## LilianA

HI gals 

I got the test results today and they're looking goood :happydance: my hcg was 6150 and progesterone was 24. im so happy. it feels good to know a little of whats going on in my body.
Polaris wow so your actually ahead of ur ticker that is so exciting.. I cant wait to get to the 20th week and have the big old scan and see every little part of the baby and know what I'll be having.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Great news, Lilian!! :happydance:

I knew it would be ok. So many women worry in early pregnancy; I'm sure you'll go on to grow a beautiful, healthy baby!! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations on your test results Liliana!! That's great news, I had a feeling that everything would be OK for you.

I don't really think about it as being ahead of my ticker as I know when I O'd so there's no way that going by LMP would be accurate.

I was at a wedding last night, had a really good evening, one bad moment after the meal, ate too much and got hit by a huge wave of nausea, had to make a quick exit and actually got sick for first time. I just drank soft drinks for the evening and I think most people assumed I was on the vodka!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, Polaris.

Eck. I find soft drinks actually make me sick. Well, bloated and then sick. You poor thing. Hope you feel better today. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

THanks Polaris and Aussie ... did any of you do a blood test yet ?? 
Polaris.. you poor thing getting sick at a wedding I guess ms is officially here..I also am getting it and soft drink make me queasy..and I've been sleeping so much I took a 3 hour nap today a few hours after i woke up.
I'm not sure how true this is but i heard that eating bananas helps alot with morning sickness. I aslo tend to feel better after drinking hot tea.
well I hope you all feel better and have a great day.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Lil.

No, I didn't take a blood test. 2nd time around, those 2 little lines are enough for me!

Yes, you are tired! It's so nice that you have the chance to sleep - soak it up while you can. Unfortunately I don't get much of a chance with a busy toddler around. :hissy:

Take care gals. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

lol aussie I know what you mean, I have a 3 year old.. and if it weren't for my huband being home today i wouldnt have been able to take a nap at all.... I can only imagine how it will be with 2 little ones around..


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals.

Thought I'd post you a link to an article I wrote for women I support. It's a lovely read all about Planning Your Birth and how your choices now can determine your outcome later.

https://www.empoweredforbirth.com/planning_your_birth.htm

Hope you enjoy it. As you'll see, there are other article links on that page as well.

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## lulu2008

i am also due Nov 24


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling a lot better today after feeling really sick all day Sunday. Was dreading going to work today but it was actually fine! 

Jen - excellent website, thanks for posting the link. I can see I will definitely be asking you loads of questions as the pregnancy progresses!!

Liliana - no I haven't had a blood test, I don't think they really do them here unless maybe if they think there is a problem. My doctor just did a pee test.

Lulu - congratulations on your :bfp:!

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Spazzie

lulu2008 said:


> i am also due Nov 24

Hi lulu I am due 25th November! 

How are things going for you? Would be great to share where we are at with pregnancies. 

I do have soem symptoms, nausea, tiredness, sore boobs and crazy sence of smell but all are manageable. How about you?

Ladies it is great what you have been putting on here. Nice to read ahead for what is to come.:happydance:


----------



## LilianA

congratulations Lulu and Spazzie on ur pregnancy..

Aussie thanks for the great website. 

Polaris.. im glad your feeling better, I guess ms has its ups and downs.. whe did ms hit?? surprisingly I havent really officially got ms yet I do feel queasy every once in a while but not nearly the way I felt when i was pregnant with my son. but i do remember it kicked in at around 7 weeks so i guess I still could get it.

I cant wait to start buying some clothes..but I cant seem to find anything thats cute that would be good for both boys and girls so i guess i gotta wait till i know what im having...can't waiiiit.


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana, 
MS only really kicked in last week, before that I felt a bit queasy if I got too hungry but pretty manageable. Having said that I've only had a couple of days so far when I've felt really rotten. It goes up and down. Last Tuesday was my first bad day, and Saturday and Sunday were bad too, especially Sunday because I was just sick of it at that stage. Today I was just completely exhausted but not really feeling sick.
Hopefully you will get off lightly this time round!
Polaris


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals.

Well, I'm pretty exhausted at this point!

Between a toddler, full-time study, running a business and a few other little things there's always something to do and hardly ever time to rest!! :hissy:

Oh, well. I will get over it. :rofl:

Sounds like you are all doing fairly well. Polaris, sounds like you're managing your ms well. Liliana, you sound like you're doing great especially now you've had your test done. :happydance:

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## KrystalBrown

Hey everyone congrats on their BFP!!!
Just got mine about a week ago.. 5 weeks tomorrow. No symptoms but sore boobs.. Will i be one of the lucky ones to escape MS.


----------



## polaris

Heehee, I don't want to shatter your hopes of escaping ms but mine didn't set in until about 6 and a half weeks. My advice would be just enjoy having no major symptoms while it lasts! Congratulations on your :bfp:!


----------



## LilianA

Aussie wow thats alot going on...i feel for you. on the bright side maybe the pregnancy will go faster and it wont feel so long.

Krystal congrats on your BFP and like polaris said enjoy the days when ur feeling good you will miss them. 

MS hit me bad today i was feeling so sick it seems that the smell of meat really gets me going. but im loving the hot red pepper I had a red pepper sandwich today :shock: and it made me feel better.

I hope your all having a good day.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Haha Liliana. I'm with you on the hot stuff. I had a chilli chicken laksa on Tuesday and surprisingly it settled my queasiness. Go figure!! :rofl:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Here's some food for thought for you all:

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/article.asp?ClickedLink=247&ck=10158&area=27

Enjoy. :)


----------



## KrystalBrown

Lolll... I know its wishful thinking that i will escape that hey...
Well i hope the MS is soon over for all you lovely ladies :(
But i will keep thinkin positive. I think that because i have been eating well i havent been getting sick yet.. Or maybe its helping


----------



## LilianA

Aussie hehehe so im not alone on the hot stuff ha? i was wondering why they always tell pregnant women not to eat hot stuff?? I hope it doesnt harm the fetus cause thats pretty much most of what i eat..
Krystal.. I hope you don't get ms that would be nice. the only good thing about ms is they say its an indicator that the baby is doing well. 
polaris how are you?? I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Aussie Jen

LOL Krystal. Your body needs to catch up on the pregnancy front. So the odds are you'll feel something soon - usually 6-7 weeks it starts. It may not be vomiting (and we won't wish that upon you!!) but you might just feel queasy. It's all considered ms in my book. I've not really heard that eating well stops you getting ms, this is because it's caused by hormones in your system. Liliana makes a valid point too, as the ms is caused by the hCG in your system. hCG is the hormone that maintains the viability of the Corpus Luteum which in turn gives the fertilised egg the nutrients required until it grows the placenta and maintains nutrient levels that way. Hope that makes sense. I do need to add to that some women who don't get particularly sick (I only had queasiness with my first) can definitely still go on to birth a perfectly healthy baby.

This might help everyone to understand how hCG levels affect you during pregnancy:
(taken from www.birth.com.au)

Weeks of pregnancy after last period and HCG level for single baby (mIU/ml or IU/L) 
Week 3 0 to 5 
Week 4 5 to 426 
Week 5 18 to 7340 
Week 6 1,080 to 56,500 
Weeks 7 to 8 7,650 to 229,000 
Weeks 9 to 12 25,700 to 288,000 
Weeks 13 to 16 13,300 to 254,000 
Weeks 17 to 24 4,060 to 165,400 
Weeks 25 to birth 3,640 to 117,000 
4 to 6 wks postnatal Less than 5 


Liliana, re the spicy food during pregnancy, I found this on the Eat Well UK website:

"It's fine to eat spicy foods while you're pregnant, as long as you feel OK while you're eating them."


Have a lovely day everyone. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Wonderful, thanks Aussie I was feeling guilty everytime i ate the hot peppers now i can enjoy it more.


----------



## KrystalBrown

Thanks for the advice ladies.. Really appreciate it. So I went to the doctor for a blood test about a week ago and my HCG was above 25 so very early pregnancy... Then i went yesterday to make sure it was rising properly. Its is now at 500. Is this normal and ok.
Is this maybe why i havent gotten sick yet is because my levels havent peaked that high yet?
I hope my baby is ok, Just because i havent gotten many symptoms at all besides sore/ big breast/nipples, and very little cramping at all. When i do cramp, It comes and goes and feels like mestrual cramps but a little weaker and only lasts for a few minutes.
Whats your opinion?
Lol i know i need to catch up on the pregnancy lingo... (I am a newbie, never been preggo before)


----------



## Aussie Jen

LOL Liliana, no probs. :)

Krystal, try not to stress to much lovely. It's probably more like your hCG nowhere near where it's going to get to real soon! hCG is one of those wierd hormones that increases x100s or even x 1000s, depending on the woman. The symptoms you are feeling are a good sign, as hCG also causes these wonderful delights! Let's face it, stressing isn't going to change the outcome (don't take this harsh, just being matter of fact) and your baby can use some relaxation vibes right now! So get out the candles, run yourself a nice bath and sip... orange juice! :rofl:

Take care, ladies. Chat soon. :hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

P.S. For those of you feeling the ms (my queasiness is getting worse, and some days I wish I could vomit to make myself feel better!! :rofl:) I have been using the travel sickness bands you get at the chemist. They've made it much more manageable.

HTH. Cya! :hugs:


----------



## KrystalBrown

thanks aussie... Your so right. Stress free from now on!


----------



## LilianA

HI Ladies
how is everyone doing?? i hope your all well..ms is really getting to me. the smells are bothering me alot. this morning i used mouth wash and i was gagging everytime i breath from the smell. and everytime i have to feed my toddler i feel like throwing up.
can't wait till the 2nd trimester.


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,

my sympathies to everyone who is feeling queasy. It's a horrible feeling and it really wears you out doesn't it? That's interesting about the travel sickness bands Aussie Jen, that's certainly worth a try, I must look out for them.

one of my main problems at the moment is that I have a permanent nasty taste in my mouth and lots and lots of saliva. Not too sure if I would call it metallic but it's not nice and I think it contributes to the queasiness. I'm also exhausted - I swear I could happily sleep for most of the day and just get up to eat from time to time. My other problem is that although I know that eating helps the nausea I'm finding it really difficult to think of anything that I would like to eat. I went shopping today and mainly bought fruit, tinned fruit, fruit juice, and jelly! Not exactly a balanced diet but it's all I seem to fancy at the moment and I suppose it could be worse! Did get some chocolate chip cookies too that are going down well but I don't really want to live on biscuits!! The thought of cooking makes me feel ill at the moment - does anyone else find this?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, gals. I have one word for you: QUEEEEEEEEEEEASY! And let's admit it; it's not easy being queasy! :rofl:

I am getting to the point where I'm not happy about some particular smells, but they're mostly perfumes, deoderants and my husband's favourite after shave (don't have the heart to tell him... yet). Brushing my teeth has also become an option these days. Ew, I know. Normally I can't STAND not to brush my teeth, but I'm feeling the need to cut down these days (I know it's only temporary, so trying not to get to thingy about it). :rofl:

With my first I couldn't stand the smell of cooking veges - particularly broccoli. This time I'm kinda like you Polaris - I think what I'm feeling is hungry but can't bring myself to eat anything. Doh!

Oh, well. Let's all remember - this whole feeling is totally temporary!!!! Not long now!!

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

I hear you ladies.. brushing my teeth is also becoming a problem. and i just cant stand eggs even the thought makes me want to throw up. i found that plain corn flakes and milk goes down well as it doesnt have too much flavor to it.
I made banana bread a couple days ago and ate some then after a while went to eat more and couldnt stand to even look at it i had to throw it away to get rid of the smell.
my husband's perfume which used to be my favorite is now a problem ...
oh well like you said Jen its all temporary


----------



## polaris

I'm enjoying plain foods too - for dinner today I'm having cup-a-soup and white bread, no preparation required, smells of cooking are not good at the moment. I can see why pregnancy vitamins are popular, seriously I generally have quite a healthy diet, it has really gone downhill recently!! I've invited friends round for dinner next Friday so I'm going to have to think of something to cook for them that doesn't involve too many cooking smells! Can't really give them cup-a-soups :rofl:.

It is definitely good to remember that this is only temporary - question to those who are on second or subsequent pregnancies - at what stage did you find that m.s. started to ease off a little bit? I know that most people say it is pretty much gone by 13-14 weeks but does it stay in full force up to then or does it gradually start to ease off as time goes on? Can you guess what answer I'm hoping for??


----------



## LilianA

HI Polaris.. Good luck with your dinner next week its going to be tough cooking.. as for ms with my first pregnancy i had it really bad alot worse than this time (so far) and i think it lasted till around 16-17 weeks not exactly sure but i remember passing the 13-14 weeks and thinking ok it should be over and it wasn't over but mine kinda tapered off it just got better and better till it went away. but I read that some people it just suddenly goes away.. that would be nice. it did peak at 11 weeks i remember that very well ,at that point i thought to myself i am never doing this again lol .. and here I am starting ms all over again.


----------



## polaris

Oh no - I really hope that we are not still feeling like this at 16 to 17 weeks! That must have been quite miserable. Having said that I had a good day yesterday and am feeling OK this morning so far. Hoping it stays away today as I have a pretty busy day. I got loads of sleep over the weekend and that seems to help.
Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Aussie Jen

I only have a sec, so will reply quick.

My ms with first preg was nowhere near this bad. I had a couple of handfuls of days where I felt queasy in the morning for a couple of hours. I suddenly never had a queasy day after 12 weeks. This time round I'm starting to wake up at night feeling sick!!! :hissy:

So, I think the way it "finishes" and when may be different this time round... :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## polaris

Hey Jen - sorry you are feeling so sick at the moment!! I hope it doesn't last too long. Isn't it strange the way all pregnancies are different?


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls, hope you dont mind me joining in :) I found out last week that I'm expecting on November 3rd, so I'm gonna be 9 weeks tomorrow. 

Hope everyone's well! As for me, I'm surprisingly good. Dont really feel pregnant altho my belly defies that one! It's soo bloated right now! My queasiness seems to be easing up now too which I'm relieved about as I have a sickness phobia lol! Not good hehe! 
After having a few days off work, I'm back there tomorrow when all I really want to do is stay at home and start my Mat Leave now!!! heeh :) 

:hug: to you all


----------



## polaris

Hi Mynx, you are very welcome to join in!

I presume that you just found out your due date last week rather than only just finding out that you were pregnant? Congratulations anyway!

Glad that the queasiness is easing up for you - I have read that for some lucky women it can begin to ease a little round about week 9 as the placenta starts to take over hormone production. Whereas for others it keeps going for a lot longer. I would love to say goodbye to the queasiness but I know I would be worrying then until I got my scan just in case something had gone wrong. I can't win!

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Mynx

I found out I'm pregnant last week (Wednesday) lol! Found out my due date yesterday during the doctor's appointment! I had a very light and short period in February and didnt think anything of it... till this month's AF was 4 days late! I mentioned this to the doctor and she said that it's likely that January's AF was my last period rather than the light one in Feb and she's put me at 9 weeks today :D 
Looking back over the last month, I've had cold after cold, I've been feeling queasy on and off and had a terrible back ache but I just didnt click. My job is quite a physically demanding one and I just assumed that I was just a bit run down. Those symptoms have all eased off since finding out I'm pregnant so I really dont feel very pregnant heh! Looks like I had the majority of early pregnancy symptoms already and didnt know a thing about it tee hee :)


----------



## polaris

Wow that is amazing! Well done getting through most of First Tri blissfully unaware!! It just shows that it is easy to put symptoms down to something else if you are not thinking of pregnancy! It's the exact opposite of when you are trying to get pregnant and every single little twinge can be put down to a possible pregnancy symptom LOL.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi all. How are we? Have another person joined I see - I'm trying with great difficulty to keep up with everyone's situation. It seems putting 'closed' on the subject line doesn't mean alot. :rofl:

All good though, I guess.

These bands have been awesome - totally recommend trying them if yr still feeling queasiness. I put them on 15 mins before I jump out of bed and don't take them off all day - when I wear them like this it makes for a queasy-free day. YIPPEE!!

Thinking of you all. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

That sounds great! I must get myself to the chemist and get some. 

I know what you mean about trying to keep up with everyone, it is really difficult if groups get too large. At the same time, it's nice to have a few people on the thread so that if someone's not around for a while for whatever reason there are others to chat to. It would be nice if the group stays reasonably small though so we at least have a chance of remembering everyone!! :rofl:


----------



## LilianA

Hello gals.. how are you all doing? Aussie im surprised i didnt expect those bands to work very well wow I must try one if it gets too bad.. so far i've been having good days..I had one bad day on sunday and vomited that day but after that i get the queasy feeling every once in a while but mostly ok!!! im shocked because with my first pregnancy by this time I couldnt move off the couch to keep some food in my stomach. 
my first scan is on monday i can't wait, im so excited when is everyone's first scan??


----------



## Mynx

Just got home from my first day back after 5 days off... omg I'm soooo tired! And I've got a ton of housework to do!! 
I have to say that being blissfully unaware of why I felt so crappy over the last few weeks has been good lol! With my first child, I found out I was pregnant very early and had the symptoms much worse than I've had them so far, so I'm touching wood and crossing fingers that I've been lucky this time! 

As for scans, dont know when mine is yet. Only saw the doctor yesterday so I guess I'll find out in the next couple of weeks when it'll be. I'm also trying to get my midwife booking moved closer because it's booked for 17th April and I'll be nearly 12 weeks by then.. I'm really concerned that I need to see her before then to sort out about my rh neg blood and get the anti d jabs that I had during my last pregnancy. 

I've tried those anti sickness bands before for travel sickness and they're marvellous. If my nausea comes back then I'll be investing in a pair! I'd never thought about using them for MS before! Thanks for that little tip :hug: 

Anyway, housework awaits and if I sit down too long, I wont get up again lol! xXx


----------



## polaris

My midwife appointment isn't till 16th April and then my scan is on 29th. Liliana I'm so jealous that you have a scan on Monday - can't wait to hear how you get on!
Mynx - definitely they should move your appointment forward if you are Rh negative, I'm still really impressed that you are two thirds of the way through first trimester without knowing about it! Makes things go a lot quicker which has to be good.
Jen - how are you doing? Hope the queasiness is staying manageable with the travel bands.

I've been feeling much better today, just a couple of episodes of mild queasiness when I was getting hungry - much more like what I was experiencing at about 5 or 6 weeks - I'm really really hoping that sickness has peaked and is going to start to get better!! If not, I'll definitely be off to get some travel sickness bands. I'm on study leave for the next six weeks (writing up my doctoral thesis - arghhghghh!!!!) and I think it helps being able to set my own timetable, eat when I'm hungry, not have to pretend to be OK in front of people and in meetings etc. So all in all I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. I'm starting to feel a bit more confident about the pregnancy as well even though I know that of course things can still go wrong. But hoping that all goes well!


----------



## Mynx

polaris said:


> Mynx - definitely they should move your appointment forward if you are Rh negative, I'm still really impressed that you are two thirds of the way through first trimester without knowing about it! Makes things go a lot quicker which has to be good.

It certainly has made things go quicker altho I admit that I feel a little daft! I've told some of the girls at work and they cant believe that I'm 9 weeks already! 
I rang the doctor earlier about changing my Midwife appointment and I have to ring her on Friday morning and ask if she'll see me on Friday afternoon as she has one slot left but for some reason it's blocked out and the receptionist didnt know why. It's worth a try eh! If she wont see me then it's definately the 17th :(


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Minx, I'm sifting through the posts slowly!

BUT about the Anti D - here in Australia we have 2 injections of smaller dose at about 28 and 32 weeks. Pretty sure in the UK they do a higher dose so you only need one injection somewhere between 26-30 weeks.

HTH. :hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey gals. Queasiness so much more manageable now I've got a routine going with the bands. Aaaaaaaah....

About scans, I've decided I probably won't have any unless it's medically indicated. SHOCK!!! I can see it on all your faces from here. :rofl:
There's a few reasons why:
- If we found out our child had a disability or abnormality, we wouldn't do anything differently
- If something adverse happens during the pregnancy that may affect the birth (e.g. placenta previa, where the placenta attaches over the cervix and the baby needs to be born by c-section) there are always physical indicators of bleeding and often lower abdominal pain at around 24-28 weeks. If I experience any of this, then I obviously have no qualms in having a scan.
- We don't care to find out the sex of the baby before the birth.
- Scans are still scarily inaccurate and carry risks of their own.
- Here in Oz scans cost about $280, and we get $100 of that back through our medical system. I can't justify that money x 3 during the pregnancy when it's not going to tell us anything anyway.

NOW having said all that, please don't think that I make ANY judgement on those who decide to have scans. Pregnancy, birth and parenting are all about choices and no one choice is right for everyone!!

Hope you all have a great rest of your week. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Jen,
that's really interesting that you are not planning to have any scans. I guess you have a good knowledge of pregnancy and of your own body and it is nice to trust in that - after all what did women do for thousands of years before scans existed?
For me, I can't wait to have a scan but that is really just to put my mind at rest that there actually is a baby in there!! I'm not planning to have extra screening scans or anything because as you say it is too expensive and I wouldn't have amniocentesis anyway so what's the point. We also don't want to know if it's a boy or a girl (well actually I wouldn't mind knowing but OH definitely doesn't want to know so I'm happy to go with that).
I was wondering about what are the risks of scans?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Polaris. While there are risks, these risks for some women will be lower or higher depending on what they feel is acceptable for their personal situation. Below I have listed some websites that note studies that have outlined the risk of ultrasound:

https://www.mothering.com/articles/pregnancy_birth/birth_preparation/ultrasound-risks.html :
"Studies on humans exposed to ultrasound have shown possible adverse effects, including premature ovulation, preterm labor or miscarriage, low birthweight, poorer condition at birth, dyslexia, delayed speech development, and less right-handedness, a factor which in some circumstances can be a marker of damage to the developing brain. In addition, one Australian study showed that babies exposed to five or more ultrasounds were 30 percent more likely to develop intrauterine growth re tardation (IUGR)--a condition that ultrasound is often used to detect."

https://www.unhinderedliving.com/pultra.html :
"Ultrasound waves in laboratory experiments have been known to damage chromosomes, produce internal cellular heat which damages cells, re-tard the normal development of cells, and many other phenomenon."

As I said, a risk for me may not be a risk for you and vice versa.

Sometimes women just want to see their babies. I totally understand that; I was like that with my first. :)

:hugs:

PLEASE NOTE: I had to break the word re tard ation apart as apparently when you type this in a post it turns it into stars, like it's a swear word. I guess it could be used offensively as re tard to denote someone with a disability.


----------



## polaris

Thanks for the information Jen. Still can't wait for my scan I have to admit! But it would definitely make me think twice about booking extra early scans etc.


----------



## Mynx

Same here, I'm excited for mine and I dont have a date for it yet lol! I think OH needs to see that it's real, and it's happening and he needs to see our baby in there. He'll probably cry cos he's a soppy bugger, bless :D

Anyways, how is everyone today? I made it thru another day at work today. Had a few painful twinges on my right side which worried me a little but they seem to have gone now. Also burst into tears at work for no apparent reason..well, one of the girls was being really nice saying that if I needed a hand with anything heavy to just give her a shout and I had to fight back the tears, and then my line manager came along and asked if I was ok and that set me off lol!! First time I've done that so far! I'm sure it wont be the last lol! 
Got my folic acid too so no more pregnacare for me at the moment. I'm hoping to see the midwife on Friday so I'll talk to her about it then :) 
I weighed myself today, totally expecting to be a few pounds heavier than I was last week... the scales havent moved! In fact I think I may have lost a pound or two. Is that normal? I havent been vomitting, I havent stopped eating or even cut down. My belly is at the bloated bumpy stage atm yet I'm no heavier? Weird. 

Hope you girls all had good days 

:hug:


----------



## Mynx

Ooh Jen thanks for the info on Anti D jabs, it was different when I was pregnant last time (so long ago!!) and they were more frequent which is why I was getting concerned. Glad to hear it'll probably be just one jab! :happydance:
Still, it wont hurt to see the midwife sooner rather than later eh :)


----------



## LilianA

HI gals 

how is everyone doing?? 

Jen and Polaris wow that is amazing that your not going to know the sex of the baby. I personally cant wait to know..I guess it would be an exciting surprise to know it at birth but im too curious I couldn't handle not knowing and the doc knowing.
Mynx.. hahah that is funny about the emotional part I know exactly what you mean.. the other day my husband called from work to see if I was doing ok and i just kept crying and crying and couldnt explain myself. is this your first?
well I had a rough night last night.. I have been constipated for a while and didnt do anything about it and i guess i got too impacted (sorry TMI) and was in the bathroom for hours screaming of pain it was horrible. I do feel alot better now. I really do need to watch my diet and include alot more greens and fiber to help this problem.


----------



## Mynx

Hi LilianA :) No this isnt my first, my DD will be 17 when this little one is born lol! So in terms of baby equipment.. it may as well be my first! I've forgotten all the little things that go along with being pregnant and having only found out last week (I'm just over 9 weeks!) I think I'm thru the worst of the early symtpoms lol! 

Fibre is so important while pregnant! I'm glad you're feeling better now tho :) :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

WOW mynx so it is kinda like a first pregnancy you will have to get all the baby gear again that is always exciting. are you going to know the sex of your baby?
it must have been nice to be done with so many weeks when you first know about your pregnancy.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Mynx - I weighed myself after reading your post and I am about 8-10 lbs heavier than pre-pregnancy weight!!! Arghhh, not too happy about this. Mind you I have just eaten a huge birthday dinner that OH cooked for me so I'm hoping that a lot of that extra weight is actually dinner if you know what I mean. Might weigh myself again in the morning just to see. Although let's face it, I'm going to keep stuffing my face whenever I feel like it so maybe I should just resign myself to being the size of a house by about week 12!!

Liliana - sorry to hear about your constipation, sounds very unpleasant - I haven't had any problems with that so far but I am getting ridiculous amounts of wind at both ends, quite embarrassing really!

Jen - my m.s. seems to be easing up a bit over the past few days so I haven't needed to get the travel bands yet. I would be delighted if it stayed away to be honest - although I know if it does then I will start to worry about possibility of missed miscarriage. I have read that risk of m/c goes down a lot after about 8 weeks but does anyone know how common a missed m/c is? This happened to a friend of mine a couple of months ago, she just found out at her 12 week scan that the baby had died at about 7 weeks, she had a horrible time afterwards too because she was given drugs to induce m/c and sent home and then she badly hemorrhaged and was in hospital for a week. Sorry for the depressing story but I was talking to her earlier and it freaked me out a bit.

Anyway apart from that, it is my birthday today, OH has just gone to work so I really have nothing planned for the evening. We are going to go out for a nice meal tomorrow evening and he cooked me a gorgeous dinner earlier so I can't complain! It's lovely being pregnant for my birthday cos I know I'd be feeling really depressed today if I was still TTC.

Sorry another long waffle from me!!!! Bye for now!


----------



## LilianA

Polaris HAPPY BIRTHDAY guess what.. its my birthday today too :) thats funny. dont worry about the miscarraige thing its really common early on in the first few weeks and your past that and it sounds like your doing great. when I had my miscarraige a few months ago i was seeing brown discharge and my hcg was very low and bled heavely at 6 weeks. but if your not seeing any blood and you dont have bad cramps dont worry yourself too much.


----------



## polaris

No way - that is totally mad!!! Happy Birthday to you as well! I used to hate having this birthday when I was a child cos no-one would ever believe it was my birthday. Are you doing anything nice to celebrate? What age are you, I am 34 today, feeling a bit old! LOL.

Thanks for the reassurance about m/c - sorry to hear about your experience though - I hope that all goes perfectly for you this time round.


----------



## jennie_78

happy bithday polaris

How is everyone doing ?

My ms is more or less constant at the moment, and im still quite tired. My dad came to visit last week, and has left me with a stinkin cold lol

Ive been trying to catch up with all the last pages of posts, as couldnt get on much last week. So hello and congrats to the ladies who i havent yet had chance to speak to.

Aussie Jen - Thanks for the info on the scans. I have my next scan 21st april, and they want me to be scanned every 2 weeks after that. Due to my diabetes, and them wanting to check the babies growth etc. I will definatly be discussing the risks, of all these scans and seeing if i can reduce any of them. I guess its just a case of weighing up the risks of the scans, with the risks of my diabetes.


----------



## LilianA

Polaris- I know what you mean about the birthday being on APR 1st I always get the same coment " no way april 1st so your a big lie" lol. but in a way i like it being kinda unique if you know what i mean. we are going out for dinner tonight then going to the mall to pick out something for me, not sure what i want though I cant make it too expensive right now. I turned 28 today :).

Jennie- welcome back... sorry about the diabetes thing I hope all goes well for you and the baby. just to ease your mind though.. with my son I didn't know that scans had risks and my doctor would show him to me everytime i went there and i loved it and he turned out a healthy big boy. and my mother is a radiologyst and has an ultrasound machine in her office and when she was pregnant with my brother she would always have my dad ( also a doctor ) check out my brother and he turned out just fine.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Mynx. Re the weight issue, sometimes the baby "sucks up" your body weight in the early stages of pregnancy (and indeed sometimes for the whole pregnancy, if you're lucky enough :rofl:). Some women don't start putting on extra weight until 20 weeks gestation.

However, thankfully there is no evidence that states that maternal weight is indicative of how healthy the baby is. So don't worry if you're not getting heavier. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Lilian.

I feel for you, hun. I had really bad constipation with my first. I actually had to go to the health food store and get some "natural fibre capsules" to take for the majority of the pregnancy. Including foods that are high in fibre in your diet and drinking lots of water can obviously be very helpful, but keep in mind that constipation in pregnancy is largely an affect of all those hormones pumping through your system and some women do need to take a fibre supplement.

:hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Polaris, here's some info about missed miscarriage for you:

"What is A Missed Miscarriage?

A missed miscarriage is a miscarriage in which the body does not expel the various elements of a terminated pregnancy, such as the fetus and placenta, for a period of many weeks &#8211; despite the fact that the fetus has died. Because of this, women will often not be aware that a miscarriage has occurred. 

This type of miscarriage is also referred to as a missed abortion or a silent pregnancy. 

Four-fifths of miscarriages occur during the first twelve weeks (first trimester) of pregnancy, although they can occur beyond this date &#8211; this is called a late missed miscarriage. 

What Causes a Missed Miscarriage?

The exact cause of a missed miscarriage is unknown. However, about half of all early miscarriages occur due to a genetic problem with either the egg or sperm. 

In addition, other factors such as immune system problems and serious infections can increase the risk of miscarriage. The chance of having a miscarriage also increases with age, because of the natural deterioration of egg quality. 

*About one percent of all pregnancies end in a missed miscarriage. *

Signs of A Missed Miscarriage

Some symptoms of this type of miscarriage include: 

- a reduction or loss of pregnancy symptoms, such as fatigue, nausea and breast tenderness 
- absence of fetal heart tones on ultrasound 
- vaginal discharge that is first brown in color and then becomes bright red blood 

However, symptoms of a missed miscarriage can be confusing. Sometimes, a woman experiencing a missed miscarriage will continue to experience pregnancy symptoms, such as fatigue and nausea. This is due to the fact that placental tissue continues to release pregnancy hormones, even after a miscarriage has occurred. This can also result in a positive pregnancy test. 

Also, discharge does not always occur immediately, making it difficult to discern whether the pregnancy has terminated."

from https://www.womens-health.co.uk/miscarriage/missed.html .

As you can see, unfortunately there really is nothing you can do to prevent a missed m/c as it's usually due to chromosomal abnormalities. However, your baby needs you to relax about this, and everything else, right now. :)

Take it as it comes and be kind to yourself.

:hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, POLARIS!!!!
AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LILIAN!!!!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Jennie.

Re the scans, what exactly will they be looking for on the scans to do with the risks of your diabetes and being pregnant that they can't assess without a scan? For example, I do know that the biggest risk of diabetes + pregnancy is the risk of having a larger baby (or "Macrosomia); the fundal height can generally give an indication of the size of the baby and how fast it is growing (this is a measurement taken from the top of your pubic bone to the top of the "fundus" - or uterus - and is measured in cm here in Australia, and should equal roughly one cm per week of gestation; so your fundal height should be approx 26cm at 26 weeks). Hope this is helpful.

:hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

I think the scariest thing I read about ultrasound is that we are using equipment that puts out a much higher frequency than we used to in the 70s and 80s, and research says that the effects (because they're neurological, I'm guessing) can be seen for a few generations. A little scary.

But I know how much you all want to see your babies. You'll have to update me on all your little beans!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Thanks Jen for all the info...its a scary topic. I hope we all have healthy babies.
I see your little feeling icon says that your stressed out I hope everything is ok.

Polaris I guess today your gonna have a nice dinner out. I hope you a great time.
take care everyone and have a good day


----------



## Mynx

Evening girls.. hope everyone is well and little Beans are doing great :) 
Today has been a good day, very very tiring tho, I was dead on my feet by the time I finished work :( My job involves constant walking, so I dont know how I'm gonna cope doing this full time when I'm bigger... I might have to cut my hours down, but at least I know all the walking is good for me and bubba :D
No random outbursts of tears today which is a good thing lol!
Tomorrow marks the start of my week (and a bit!) off. I was going to go in for the first part of the morning but I'm sooo tired, I could do wiv a bit of lay in! So instead of getting up at 4.15am and leavin for work at 5.15am, I'll be tucked up in my bed :D Cant wait !! 
Gonna be ringing the midwife at 9 to find out if she can see me for my booking appointment too, hopefully she can cos I'd wanna be seen sooner, rather than later! I think I just need the extra confirmation/reassurance. 
And this evening, I intend on taking it easy and putting my feet up and doing not alot lol! 
Hope everyone has a good evenin, wotever they're doing :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Pfft so much for my lie in! I had to ring in work at 5am - we have to ring an absence line 1 hour before our shift starts - and wasnt tired enough to go back to bed! Paying for it now tho cos I'm knackered! But I have stuff to do! Gotta ring the midwife, I've got Nikkinoonoo coming over this morning with the gorgeous Jessica, and I've got a ton of washing to do!! Gaaah!! I've also got to get my overnight bag sorted cos I'm off to my OH's place tonight... it's his birthday on Sunday so we're having a family meal at his parents. Bit of a double celebration, so that should be nice :) So much to do and not enough time!! 

Anyways girls, hope you all have a good day! :hug:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey all. Yes, don't worry. Just stressed because I'm dealing with running a business, full time study plus my practical work for that, and also looking after my hubby and toddler!

Not a dull moment. :)

Hope you are all well. Too bad you didn't get yr lie-in, Minx. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

BTW, my birthday was 2 weeks ago and I also turned 28! :)


----------



## polaris

Happy Belated Birthday, Aussie Jen!

Mynx - wow you have to get up so early for work - don't know how I'd cope with that. It'll be nice to have a bit of a break for a bit. Hope the midwife can fit you in this afternoon - I wouln't worry too much if she can't though, I'm not seeing the midwife till the 16th.

Well - I didn't really enjoy the dinner out very much, I was quite disappointed with the evening really. First of all I was absolutely starving, we had booked the table for 7.30 but were late getting to the restaurant so it was 8 p.m. by the time we were sitting down, by that stage I was feeling really hungry/queasy. Missing mealtimes is just not good for me at the moment. Then when the meal arrived, OH's fish was really overdone, it was like rubber, he actually had to send it back it was that bad. So that was very poor as it was supposed to be a fish restaurant!! And then by the end of the meal I was so bloated I felt like a beached whale and kept getting horrible cramps and was exhausted. Actually started crying on the way home because I was just so sick of everything, I can't wait to have a proper pregnancy bump cos at the moment I just feel fat and sick and spotty, it really brings me back to my younger years when I was a good bit heavier than I am now and was also very insecure. I'm feeling a lot better this morning though and OH was lovely last night and was just like, well you're pregnant, this is how your body changes when you're pregnant. I think it was just the emotional hormones kicking in to be honest.


----------



## LilianA

Hello everyone. 

Jen Happy belated birthday. I can see how all of that around you can make you stressed out. a hot bath and a glass of juice sounds relaxing after all that.

Polaris sorry about your dinner being ruined.. MS has hit me hard the last two days, it seems like the whole world around me smells really strong even the smell of soap after i wash my hands makes me queasy. when i move too much i get queasy and light headed..as soon as i get out of bed in the morning i run to the bathroom to throw up but nothing comes out..and I try to stop it all day long.. I want it to be over already :hissy:


----------



## Aussie Jen

I swear girls, PLEASE try the travel sickness bands - they make it so much better most of the time!!

Polaris, sorry your dinner sucked. I know the feeling. My birthday dinner out was similar. My hubby told me to order anything on the menu - even the expensive steak. So I did. Then when it arrived I nearly vomited all over the plate, even though it looked nice. I only managed to eat about half of it and felt really bad as it cost so much. :(

:hugs: to all.


----------



## polaris

Thanks Jen - it's good to know I'm not alone (although sorry that you didn't enjoy your night, if you know what I mean).

Liliana - sorry to hear ms has set in.


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls :) 

The midwife managed to squeeze me in on Friday. It seems I'm going to be having a dating scan over the next couple of weeks so they can do the nuchal scan at around 12 weeks... they need to know exactly how far gone I am and because I had that short/light period in Feb, they need to make sure that I'm 9 weeks, not 5. Soooo an extra scan :happydance: I'll still be getting my 20 week scan too. I wanted to make sure that I wasnt going to miss out on any scans if I have this earlier one (had been advised to make sure!) 
There is still the possibilty that I'm 4 weeks behind tho, which will obviously be disappointing cos it'll be an extra month before we meet our baby but at the same time, it'll give us an extra month to get organised lol! 
I'll be gettin a phone call about the scan in the next few days :D Cant wait!!! 

The appointment was pretty good. I was given so much information, encouragement etc. My midwife is fantastic too. I dont remember the service being this good when I had my daughter all those years ago !! I always saw a different person every time I went for my appointments. 
We talked about the possibility of a water birth and she said as long as I'm not a high risk pregnancy then it'll be fine. 
I have to see the consultant at 12 weeks because I had a cone biopsy about 8 years (taking pre cancerous cells from my cervix) and they need to make sure that everything is ok with my cervix and that I'll be able to carry baby with no problems. Kinda worrying but once I've had the dating scan then things can move forward a little more! At the moment, I feel we're in some kinda limbo cos we dont know for sure how far gone we are lol! My midwife is also leaning to me being 9 weeks rather than 5. But you never know. 

Hope you girls are all well and have had great, relaxin weekends :hug:


----------



## polaris

Hey Mynx,

glad your midwife appointment went so well. A water birth sounds fab - I think they barely even exist over here, most areas don't even have midwife led care - it is generally a very medical model.

Oooh you're going to get to meet bubs really soon! I'm sure you must be 9 weeks not 5 weeks though because you were saying looking back that you had symptoms so that wouldn't really make sense if you were only 5 weeks.

Liliana - hope you're feeling a little better today.


----------



## Mynx

Polaris, you'd think so eh! Well the midwife seems to think the same as myself but she's just being cautious. I'm finding myself constantly looking up symptoms of 5 weeks gestation and 9 weeks gestation and comparing them to how I feel now and how I was feeling before I knew I'm pg! Talk about obsessed :rofl: Hopefully I should get the call from the hospital on Monday about the dating scan, and that will put my mind at rest. 

My MW said that with the dating scan, the Nuchal scan at 12 weeks and the 20 week scan, I'll be having at least 3 scans :) I might have another one further down the line because I'm in the process of trying to give up smoking and they want to measure the baby when I'm further along to make sure it's not undersized or anything. Possibly 4 chances to see the bean waving at us! :D 

Thanks for listening to my obsessiveness! :hug:


----------



## LilianA

Mynx that sounds really exciting i hope you turn out to be 9 weeks not 5 but if its 5 weeks then like you said you'll have more time to prepare for the baby.

polaris MS really sucks.. I ordered a motion sickness band and hopefully will get it in the next couple of days. how is your ms going I hope its fading out or completely gone. 

Jen.. could you please check out this website and tell me if your band looks like this one? this is the one i ordered and i am desperate for anything to help.
https://www.biobands.com/about.htm


----------



## Mynx

The bands I used to have for my travel sickness were different. They came as a pair, and the were made of a kinda stretchy wool with a little plastic rounded button on the inside that pushes on your pressure point in the wrist (it tells you where abouts this button should sit on the inside of your wrist) There's the link for them for girls in the UK interested in them. There's a link on the right hand part of the page for the US site :) 
https://www.sea-band.com/UK/uk_seaband.htm

Its official... I'm obsessed with early pregnancy symptoms. I'm getting so worked up about this dating thing lol, it's ridiculous! I've had headaches the last 2 days and there's some very - ahem - "attractive" blue veins showing up on my boobies and chest! :rofl: 
I'm still getting very very mild nausea if I'm hungry but once I start eating, that's it, nausea all gone! It's nothing to the nausea I had when I didnt know I was pregnant lol! 
My bump is getting quite pronounced and obvious, and has been for about a week. Even when I get up in the morning before the bloating starts ... it's all very confusing! It could all be physcological and I'm probably only 6 weeks instead of 9+5 and convincing myself and my body that I am almost 10 weeks. 
If I havent heard from the hospital tomorrow, I'm gonna call the MW and ask her to chase it up for me as she said I will hear from them by the end of Friday.. and I didnt.

In true Donkey fashion.. I need a hug!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Lilian. As long as the bands work on acupressure technique, which it says they do, they should be fine. If it gets too bad, you can always go and get some acpuncture done. It's not at all painful, and very quick. It can give great relief, especially if you're getting some relief from the bands; it usually means your body responds well to acupoints. HTH, hun and hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Mynx, here's hoping you're wherever you want to be. In the whole scheme of things though, it might not be such a big deal. You can always use the outcome to your advantage. :)

I had a waterbirth with Emily, and can highly recommend it. Of course, you may think you want a waterbirth and then on the day decide the water is not where it's comfortable. I usually suggest that you don't plan to have a waterbirth (or no waterbirth) but make sure these options are open to you so that if you feel that's where you want to be on the day, it's a possibility.

Take care all and have a lovely day. :)


----------



## Mynx

Aussie Jen said:


> Mynx, here's hoping you're wherever you want to be. In the whole scheme of things though, it might not be such a big deal. You can always use the outcome to your advantage. :)
> 
> I had a waterbirth with Emily, and can highly recommend it. Of course, you may think you want a waterbirth and then on the day decide the water is not where it's comfortable. I usually suggest that you don't plan to have a waterbirth (or no waterbirth) but make sure these options are open to you so that if you feel that's where you want to be on the day, it's a possibility.
> 
> Take care all and have a lovely day. :)

Thanks hun, you've got a point. I know that in my mind but hormones have made me a little crazy I think :rofl: I dont feel quite as obsessed this morning. Falling pregnant and having this baby has all been down to fate and tbh, what will be will be :) If I am 4 weeks behind then at least we'll have another pay check coming in during that month :happydance: 

I wanted to have a water birth with my first but back then, they didnt like doing it with a first baby and I guess I was considered high risk because of my age (18 at the time) so I was pretty much strapped up to monitors etc and couldnt move. They wouldnt let me get out of bed! 
This time, I wanna be able to move around to do what I want to do! As for the birthing pool, there are 2 pool rooms available at our local hospital in a brand new posh birthing suite, so all being well, I should be ok to for the water birth :D Not pinning all my hopes on it tho, but I'm putting it in my birth plan. 

Thanks again for the reassurance, I do feel alot better about things today :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,
well I had a nice weekend, it was a good friend of mines birthday yesterday so a group of us went out for a picnic in the park and then later went for dinner and drinks (for them!). I told her my news as well which was cool, I haven't told very many people at all, so it's nice to be able to talk about it to someone. Makes it a bit more real. Didn't tell the rest of the group though but explained to my friend why I don't want others to know till after the scan and I don't think she will spill the beans.
Mynx - I feel for you, I would be going mad too if I wasn't sure how far along I was. But like Jen says, you will get the answers soon and it's all good either way!!
Liliana - I hope the bands work for you. Mine is a lot better these days, it's still there if I get hungry or if I eat too much, but apart from that I'm generally OK. 
Jen - I'm loving your chilled-out approach to everything, you are an inspiration to us all in not worrying and just enjoying the process!
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## LilianA

Hello Ladies... 

I am so happy. we got to see the baby a few hours ago and saw that little heart beating really good. it was amazing :happydance: . I did measure 5 days behind but its ok nothing beats seeing the baby finally. it all feels so real now..wow :baby:

ms is still there it gets really bad when i get hungry but my doc prescribed some zofran for me which seemed to help when i was pregnant with my son so I'll be getting that in about an hour and things will be better. 
over all I had a wonderful day.. I hope all of your are having a great day as well :hug:


----------



## Mynx

Awww LilianA, glad you've had such a good day! And I hope the Zofran works for you too :) 

I've had a wierd day, you know one of those where nothing just seems to be in your favour? Yeah, one of those :( And to top it all off, I've felt really really bloated this evening and getting some major stomach cramps... not bump ones, higher up under my ribs. I think it's probably trapped wind lol! Funny, my wind isnt usually one for getting trapped if you know what I mean :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Liliana - congratulations on meeting bump for the first time!! So pleased that everything is good. Still another three weeks till my scan. 

Mynx - sorry you had a rotten day. I have been getting loads of trapped wind since I've been pregnant, really painful at times, and I absolutely never get this normally. It must be something to do with how everything is shifting around down there. If you need to offload any stress, we are always here to provide a listening ear.

Jen - how is everything going with you? Still busy with demands of work and family?


----------



## Mynx

Had a bit of a late night last night due to a bit of a row with OH ... I appear to have gone all unreasonable and hormonal which isnt good! When I went to bed I starting to feel queasy cos I was hungry and when I got up 20 minutes ago, OMG I honestly thought I was gonna throw up! (that's not like me at all, even with MS lol) Still, I've managed to get a cup of tea and a couple of bits of toast down me and I'm starting to feel better now. I wont be going to bed hungry again, I can tell ya that much! 

Off out shopping today and OH is coming over this evening at some point (lol if he still wants to see me after last night!) 

Still no word from the hospital about my dating scan, I'll probably get the appointment in writing now rather than them ringing me like the MW said they would heh! 
I've resigned myself to the fact I'm probably 6 weeks rather than 10 now, just so that I'm not disappointed when the scan puts me at 6 weeks! Let's face it girls, we all wanna be that little bit further on to start with eh! 
My trapped wind stayed trapped till I went to bed too, but feels alot better this morning :) Mind you, I did have cauliflower and brocolli last night, they produce lots of wind :rofl: 

Right! I better get my bum into gear! Hope you all have a great day girls, speak to ya later :hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey gals.

LOL about the trapped wind. I'm totally with you there. I can't be totally sure, but the theory of things moving and shifting up to make room for the uterus sounds reasonable to me. I find laying on my stomach for a few minutes and then lying in a ball helps. :rofl:

Yep, been busy. It's the end of uni term this week, and I had 3 huge essays due. :(
I've almost finished... I'm trying not to stress about anything too much. But I am so damn fleg about everything sometimes that I feel like I should try and stress a little. :rofl:

Anyway, that's all I got at the moment. Hope you are all well.

Lilian, super glad to hear you got to see your baby and hope the drugs work for you.

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

I have had a few little unreasonable moments too, for example I snapped at OH because he crossed his legs and put his foot up on his knee while he was sitting in the passenger seat of the car when I was driving, it was wrecking my head looking at the sole of his shoe. Err, yeah, that makes sense! Anyway when he looked a bit perplexed and said that he always sits like that in the car, I started to cry because he wouldn't move his foot to make me happy. :rofl: I think I can safely put that little episode down to hormones.

Ooh well done getting your essays done Jen, I know how you feel, my thesis is due in on 8th May, it's hard work!!

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## LilianA

Polaris wow that is a a funny story about the shoe sole hahaha... I feel for you though sometimes i get really upset about things that normally wouldnt bother me. 
my husband is now sleeping in a different room because he snores and after getting pregnant if i wake up and find him snoring i get so mad so he just left the room lol. now i have the whole bed to myself.

Mynx I hope you have a better day today than yesterday. sorry you had to go through a rough day its not pleasant. and for sure the cauliflower causes tons of gas.. not the best match for pregnancy. ever since i found out i am pregnant i have had the wind issue :rofl: plus constipation.. all the goddies ha?

Jen I bet it feels good to be done with your 3 essays. I just got my masters a few months ago and before that i was overwhelmed with essays and homework it was ugly. hey if you need help sometime I'd be glad to try and help out. 

I dont know if its just me or what but I totally have sex off the agenda and I think its starting to get to DH but I just cant get myself to want it :blush: .. any advice??


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls. I had a much better day yesterday thanks Liliana :) Not so much gas :rofl: 

Went out shopping with my best friend and we had a really good day, I spent much more than I should have lol! 
I bought some bump bands so that I can extend the life of some of my clothes heh and i also bought some travel sickness bands. OMG they work wonders! I didnt even feel queasy when I was hungry so I would say they're a success :D 

OH came over and altho he was a bit frosty with me to start with (he said that he was so shocked about how I was the other night, he'd never ever seen me like that lol!!) but by the end of the evening, we were ok :)

I also got the date of my scan thru the post.. 17th April! YAY!! Gonna see our Bean waving at us.. well, if it turns out that I'm 6 weeks rather than 10 atm, it'll more than likely look like a blob with a heartbeat :D But hey! We're gonna see our Blob :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Good morning girls.

Mynx - glad you had a better day. The travel sickness bands definitely sound like a success. I tried to buy some yesterday but the chemist were out of stock. Congratulations on getting your scan date - not long to wait now - in two weeks you get to meet your little bean!

Liliana - things have been a bit quiet for me in the sex department too recently. I think this is mainly because I'm exhausted most of the time though! It is hard to be really interested when you're so tired! I'm hoping this will pass.


----------



## Mynx

I havent had any problems in the sex department tbh. At first OH was worried that he might "dislodge" the bean but after reading the pregnancy book he knows that there's no chance that would happen unless I was told to avoid sex during the pregnancy. 

I gotta say tho that it feels different and OH says the same thing. He's loving my pregnant body even if I am only bloated atm :rofl: and my tiredness hasnt been too bad the last couple of weeks so it hasnt got in the way of :sex:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Don't stress too much about the sex, it will all come back in a few weeks when you're past the tiredness and nausea!! :)

Glad those of you who have tried the bands are loving them. I've actually misplaced mine at the moment.... Ugh. :(

Anyway, hope you're all well. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Well I went out and managed to get some travel sickness bands, I will keep you informed as to how they go.


----------



## Mynx

Good luck with them hun, I've been wearing mine since I got up! You can wear them while sleeping, it says on the box that you can but I took mine off overnight. 

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Mynx said:


> Good luck with them hun, I've been wearing mine since I got up! You can wear them while sleeping, it says on the box that you can but I took mine off overnight.
> 
> :hug:

They seem to be working!!! Not 100% sure yet as I was due a good day anyway after a couple of really queasy days, but so far so good. And I was starting to feel a bit nauseous this morning before I put them on, but I feel fine now. Definitely worth the investment!


----------



## LilianA

Hello gals 

im glad the bands are working..wow I can't wait to get mine in the mail. the medicine is helping ..its suposed to last 6 hours but after about 3 i start getting queasy again and can't take it until the 6 hours are up so the bands could help alot.

I don't know what happened to me when it comes to sex I just can't get myself to do it anymore :( tbh the last time was about 3 weeks ago and DH is getting frustrated. oh well like Jen said its a phase and hopefully things will go back to normal soon.

mynx thats its so exciting to see the baby even if its just a little lump i felt so good to see that its little heart is working properly and everything is ok. can't wait to hear about your scan

Polaris when is your scan?? sorry i know you said before when it was going to be I just am forgetting alot these days. when are you planning on telling your parents?


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana,
:rofl: at forgetting everything these days - can you imagine what I'm like trying to concentrate on my thesis!?! Doesn't really bear thinking about.

My scan is not for another three weeks today, 29th April, I will be almost 13 weeks at that stage. I have my first midwife appointment in two weeks time on 16th, so I'm looking forward to that. 

To be honest, I am not planning to tell my parents until after I submit the thesis on 8th May as they would just be worrying about me unnecessarily. The good news is that it looks like I will still have a job in September (I had been a bit worried about it due to cut-backs here) so I will get maternity leave!! Yay! That's also one less thing for my parents to worry about. I will probably wait till after 8th May to tell most people, it's only an extra week after my scan anyway.


----------



## scottishgal89

hiya :)
im due 13th nov, anyone else a teen due then?
xxx


----------



## polaris

meghan said:


> hiya :)
> im due 13th nov, anyone else a teen due then?
> xxx

Sorry - not a teen, I think we're all a bit older on this thread (I'm 34 and pregnant with my first)! There is a Teen Pregnancy Forum - have you tried on there? Congratulations on your pregnancy by the way!!


----------



## Mynx

Hello ladies :) Hope you're all doing well today! 

I'm pretty good..I started doing some knitting a few days ago lol! I used to knit many years ago but being pregnant has given me the perfect excuse to start again, so I'm gonna knit a really nice blanket for the pram me thinks :D OH decided that he wanted me to teach him and he picked it up really quickly lol! He's in the process of knitting a little "scarf" for the baby :rofl: 
Woke up today and felt pretty good.. hungry but not sick! I put my Seabands on tho cos I dont wanna tempt fate lol! 

Last night we had the gas people come and knock on our door and tell us that there was a gas leak in the flat below and that our gas would be turned off, probably for the night. An hour later they brought up 2 electric "tipsy" (they're like Weebles in that they wobble but they dont fall down!!) heaters and a 2 ring electric cooking plate! They said we can keep em too so those heaters will come in handy during the winter months if it's a little nippy in the nursery :D 

Gonna be going to get an eye test at some point too, I've been getting some headaches over the last few days and wondered if maybe I need glasses. I've read that pregnancy can change your eyesight, so it's worth getting an eyetest just in case :) 

Apart from that, I intend on doing not alot today! Hope you all have a great day girls! :hug:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey, gals.

Well, hubby has gone away for the weekend and taken our toddler, so that's nice. Gives me a bit of a break and chance to sleep, sleep, sleep! I am waiting for a lady to have a baby (she was due last Monday) and then I can go away and spend my two week break from uni with my parents. YAY!

Not alot happening here. I haven't been able to find my bands, but my nausea has been manageable since last weekend, which is nice.

I'm off to have dinner with a friend and then go see a movie!

:hugs: to all.


----------



## leesha81

hey all do you mind if i join?

I live in rockhampton australia! Went to the doc yesterday and had my first scan, going off my last period i thought i was eight weeks but the doc has put me back a week ... oh well! Due date now NOV 30!! It was so nice to see a heart beat though ...

Im soooo sick with ms, cant keep anything down and have an awful taste in my mouth. This is my second and my first i never had ms unless i smelt meat or ciggies. So needless to say this is driving me up the wall oh and my breasts are soooooo sore, again never had that with the first either (my son is 8 years old). Any of you have any tips?? :)


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Leesha.

Welcome, but you are the last newbie I think I'll allow!! :rofl: Don't mean to be thingy, but it's getting really difficult to keep a track of everyone!!

Anyway, yes I didn't get ms or sore boobs with my first either, but seem to be having both these with this pregnancy. I'd highly recommend sea sickness bands - grab a set at the chemist for around $20. They have a round ball on the inside of the band and work on a pressure point on your wrist that helps with nausea.

So, congratulations! You've just fit into the November club!! :)

I am a doula and also a trainee midwife, so if you think I can help with anything please just ask. I live in Canberra.

:hugs: Jen.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi all. FYI, I have now definitely CLOSED this thread to newcomers. I think it's going to get way too busy otherwise and it's nice to have a small, more personal group.

Hope you are all ok with this. If a new person asks if they can join, please advise them nicely that the group is closed and suggest that they start a new one for November.

Thanks for your help, gals. Looking forward to sharing everyone's pregnancies! :)

Jen. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Leesha,
Congratulations on your pregnancy and on seeing the heartbeat.
Sorry that m.s. is giving you such a hard time. Mine has been OK for the past two days, fingers crossed. It's all in a good cause though! Had you been trying to conceive for long?


----------



## LilianA

Hello Leesha.. congrats on your pregnancy.. I feel for you, ms is really hard when it hits you hard. I had really bad ms with my son i couldnt keep anything down and lost 10 lbs. this time around its bad too but i am keeping my food down for the most part. hope it gets better soon. :hugs:

I had a rough couple of days. yesterday i had bad ms and was very emotional. a friend of mine called and said they were taking the kids to a place were they have blow up slides and bouncing rings and stuff like that so i took my son there thinking he would have a blast but instead he was scared to death and was screaming his lungs out and running away from me because i tried to get him on the slide so people were looking at me like what did you do to that poor child and he was caughing so hard he was about to throw up, normally im a strong person and dont cry very easily and would have just took him home and tried again later but i got so stressed out and sad that he wasn't having a good time that i started balling my eyes out and sobbing like a little girl and then started throwing up at the same time.. I dont think i will ever show my face there again :rofl: loool. I've been thru situations like that before with my son and its normal it happens with kids but i think my hormones were just going wack..after that episode i just went home and slept for two hours :sleep:
I hope everyone is having a great day. 
take care


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Liliana - sorry to hear that your day out was a bit of a disaster. I think you're right about the hormones making these things worse and harder to deal with. 

Well I had a really horrible dream last night about m/c. It was very realistic and went on for hours. Myself and OH are going to a family dinner with his family today for Easter Sunday and we had been discussing whether or not to tell them. I have no problem with his family knowing, but the problem that I have is that his sister will probably then tell absolutely everyone. OH says that it is completely up to me and he won't say what he wants. I wonder if the dream was triggered off by my worries about possibly telling them?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## LilianA

hi polaris I hope your dinner went well and everything went the way you want it to go. I know what you mean about the dreams being so real I have been having very vivid dreams too, scary but when i tell them to my DH they sound really funny.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
well the dinner went really well, it was a lovely day, we told the news about the pregnancy and OH's family were all delighted. His brother had twins a month ago so himself and his wife were over the moon that our baby will be so close in age. I'm glad we told them because it was a lovely occasion to tell them and everyone was together. I have asked them all not to broadcast it until after I have the scan and they have agreed so we will see.


----------



## Mynx

Awww Liliana, sounds like you had a really tough day hun! :hugs: Hope things have improved for you over the Easter weekend! 
Polaris, I'm glad your OH's family are delighted with your news. It's always nice to have plenty of family support :D My OH's family are ecstatic as this is their only grandchild as my OH's sister cant have kiddies, so you can imagine they are over the moon :happydance: 
Leesha, hope you're starting to feel a little better with the MS. I only ever had nausea altho I did have a few close calls a couple of weeks ago but that seems to have passed! Today is the first day I havent had to wear my Seabands which is great :) 
Aussie Jen, hope everything is ok, not seen you on for a few days? 

Well my weekend has been kinda busy. On Saturday we decided to clean out my huge cupboard - the one we're turning into a small nursery - and somehow we managed to get all the stuff from that cupboard into my smaller storage cupboard! I threw alot out to be fair and also put alot aside for the charity shop and for Ebay but it's a start :D 

We've found a cot that will fit nicely in there with a small chest of drawers... also while cleaning out that cupboard we found some baby pink paint and some baby blue! So no need for us to go out and buy any :) My best friend also has an off cut of pink carpet and and off cut of blue, both of which are big enough to fit in the "nursery" 
Did a load of housework yesterday, and cooked a lovely stew :D A good, productive weekend all in all :) 

Symptoms this weekend were minimal altho over the last week I have noticed that my boobies are looking VERY veiny atm :rofl: My MS seems alot better, but the trouble with symptoms easing is that I still dont feel pregnant - so much so that it makes me forget that I am pg!! :rofl:

Anyways, hope you girls are well and have a good day :D 

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Mynx - well done that sounds like an extremely productive bank holiday weekend. Sounds like the space-creating plan is working out very nicely. I will have loads of redecorating to do after I submit the thesis as the upstairs of our house has barely been touched since we moved in three years ago.

My symptoms are easing a lot over the last few days too. I hope that everything is still going smoothly and it's just that I'm getting used to the hormones. I do still get mild nausea from time to time but it's very manageable. I have my midwife appointment on Thursday so I'm looking forward to that. 

I still think you must be 10 weeks rather than 6 weeks from your symptoms. Not too much longer to wait to find out for definite.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey gals.

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while. I had a birth - after a 40 hour labour the mum decided on a c-section as what they thought was a head was actually a presenting bottom!!

Anyway, she is totally happy with her choices and mum and bub are doing very well.

Prety rough on me though, I was with her for a total of 25 hours. I felt sick and holding a bag while she vomited was pretty damn rough!! :rofl:

Regardless tho, I am well. :)
Symptoms have eased some, except the boobs have totally turned up a notch in the sore department plus they've just gotten so huge over the last few days!! :)

Anyway, hope you're all well. Sounds like you all had a fantastic weekend. Great news. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hi gals I hope your all doing great. 

Jen wow that sounds exhausting. good thing you were able to control yourself when she vomited i would have joined her big time lol. 

Im going to have my mother in law stay with us for a visit this week, she's coming tomorrow. I sure hope i dont have to make alot of food cause i just can't stand the smell of cooking.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Jen - that sounds like hard work, for you and for the woman giving birth!! Good that they are doing well though. But not easy for you at all, I don't know if I could manage that at the moment!!

Liliana - I'm so with you on the smell of cooking. I generally do a lot of stir-fries and I absolutely can't stand the smell of them at the moment. All I can really handle cooking are ready meals and stuff you cook in the oven like quiches. We had friends over for dinner last week, I managed to cook for them through careful planning of foods that would not smell!!

Mynx - how are you keeping hun?

Well my nausea is back today and yesterday, I had been feeling almost completely normal for the previous few days. I don't think it's as bad as it was but still pretty unpleasant. I have my midwife appointment tomorrow - yippee! Really excited about it. Although she is coming to the house, so I will have to clean the place in the morning!!


----------



## LilianA

polaris- if you have any ideas for healthy food that doesnt smell too bad please tell me it would help. she is staying a whole week and doesnt like to eat out!! so I have to figure out something.
so what will the midwife do tomorrow? that is exciting. I'm right there with you on the cleaning thing I have been cleaning the whole house every closet and cabinet and anything you can think of in preperation for this visit. uhgggg im exhausted.


----------



## polaris

I'm not too sure what she will do, it will be my first time meeting her, so I suppose she will take my medical history etc. I'm not sure what else. It's probably too early for her to check the heartbeat? I think there might be some blood tests too? Not sure about that though. I'm excited about it though - I think it will make it all seem real!

Tiredness - Oh my god - I am exhausted, especially for the past few days. I cannot get through the day without a nap. This is not like me at all. And not really convenient for getting work done. But at least I don't have a long commute at the moment (which I normally do) because I'm on study leave. And when I go back to work I will be based locally until the end of September so that is great!!

Food that doesn't smell... :rofl::rofl: It all smells really doesn't it? I think it's just trying to figure out what smells bother you the most. I find I can handle oven smells much better than frying smells. I can handle boiling vegetables. I find that I can manage foods that you can prepare in advance and then bake in the oven, so pies, quiches, pizza, stews and casseroles. I find I can handle them because the smell is not so bad and I can leave the room when they are cooking. I can handle scrambled egg and soup. And salads are good. To be honest I'm buying quite a bit of pre-prepared stuff cos I can't handle making it. OH made a fry at the weekend and I nearly got sick. Spaghetti bolognese and stir fries are also very bad smell-wise. I hope this stage passes soon! Good luck with mother in law's visit - maybe she would take over some of the cooking responsibilities???


----------



## Mynx

Hey all :) 

Jen - rather you than me trying to keep hold of the contents of your stomach while someone else is throwing up beside you! I have a major phobia of vomitting and even just feeling sick can send me into a right tizz!! 

LilianA - Hope all goes well with the MIL, as for foods that dont stink when u cook them.. I'm afraid I cant help you there.. as Polaris said, salads are a good one! :rofl: 

Polaris - I'm sorry your nausea seems to be back :( Mine has eased off almost completely the last couple of days but I havent thrown out my seabands just yet.. I havent been wearing them but they're always in my pocket or handbag lol! I know what you mean about the tiredness tho, I've been so exhausted over the last few days and I've had a bit of a cold which has added to it. OH has been suffering with his Multiple Sclerosis too, so we've been a right pair heh! 
Work has been pretty crap too, my boss is behaving differently towards me since I told her I'm pg. I dont know why and I cant quite put my finger on it, but there's definately some coldness towards me now. 

Anyways, I'm having my dating scan today at 3.15 and I cant wait! OH and my DD are coming with me and I've got plenty of change for the token machine with me so I can buy some scan piccies.. gotta get one for OH's parents, one for us and one for my best mate :) Oooo I could crush a grape I'm that excited!! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Hope the scan went well today Mynx - what did they say about your dates?


----------



## Mynx

Turns out I'm actually 7 weeks + 2 ... putting me at due date of December 2nd!! So it loooks like I'm gonna have to leave this thread, but I'll certainly be keeping an eye on you girls tho! 

It's been great chatting wiv you all, and I'll keep in touch xXx


----------



## polaris

Aw Mynx, stick around!! December 2nd is very close to November and you don't know when bubs is actually going to decide to show him/herself!


----------



## Mynx

That's true hun, I probably will stick around cos I cant help myself :rofl: 

Hope everyone's having a great day so far :D


----------



## polaris

Thanks - I'm back to feeling good again today after a few days of queasiness. It's a beautiful sunny day here and I'd love to be out in the garden but instead I'm stuck inside doing my thesis. :hissy: 

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Mynx

I know what you mean hun! I've been stuck in doing housework all day! Usually it would only take me a couple of hours but I've been so tired doing it, that I have to keep sitting down for a rest lol! I feel like an old woman atm :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Yes the tiredness is unbelievable isn't it? I am normally someone who has lots of energy and like to be busy. Now I'd happily sleep the day away!


----------



## Mynx

Well after 4 days of feeling pretty good apart from tired and not having to wear my seabands, they're firmly attached to my wrists again :( The nausea is back with avengeance! :hissy: Not good! 
Still, I actually managed to cook some dinner for OH and DD tonight and even ate some.. I cleared the plate so I guess I was hungrier than I thought :rofl: 
The nausea seems to have eased now and the tiredness is taking over. Anyways, gonna be off to bed soon, 4.15am start for me tomorrow :(

Take care ladies, hope you're all well! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

That is exactly the way I am - I will have a couple of good days where I feel pretty normal and then back to feeling completely queasy again. Still at least it isn't constant and at least I've only actually got sick twice. Feeling OK today so far, fingers crossed!


----------



## LilianA

Hello Ladies

I hope your all doing well.. I have been having a few rough days with all the queasiness..I just vomited all over the place after eating breakfast. the sea band doesnt seem to be helping much at all. I think having my mother in law over and having to make food constantly is adding to it. hopefully it will all be over soon.


----------



## polaris

Oh no, sorry to hear you are having such a rough time of it with m.s. I feel like I have got off quite lightly really, I've only actually got sick, although I haven't enjoyed the constant queasiness. Having said that, I've felt great today so far. And my constant appetite seems to be decreasing a bit - I'm finding that I need less snacks to stave off the queasiness. Which has to be a good thing as I had put on about 10 pounds already!!

Hope you feel better soon, Liliana.

How are you doing Jen? Still busy with work etc?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hiya all.

Sorry I haven't stopped in for a while. Have been soooo tired and feeling pretty crook. Think it's coz I'm sitting around on holidays from uni and not doing much! :(

Mynx, stick around love. I'm sure we could 'bend the rules' for a couple of days - and who knows, you might still have a November bub!

Lilian, sorry to hear you're not feeling well.

Hope you're all doing well.

I finally booked into the hospital today. My first midwife appt is not til the 11th June. Will visit my GP before then, don't stress too much!! :rofl:

Til next time. :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Aussie Jen said:


> Hiya all.
> 
> Sorry I haven't stopped in for a while. Have been soooo tired and feeling pretty crook. Think it's coz I'm sitting around on holidays from uni and not doing much! :(
> 
> Mynx, stick around love. I'm sure we could 'bend the rules' for a couple of days - and who knows, you might still have a November bub!
> 
> Lilian, sorry to hear you're not feeling well.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I finally booked into the hospital today. My first midwife appt is not til the 11th June. Will visit my GP before then, don't stress too much!! :rofl:
> 
> Til next time. :hugs:


Thanks hun, I appreciate it :hugs: Altho if this one is anything like my last, it'll be closer to middle of December when it finally comes! DD was 12 days late lol! 

11th June for your MW appointment?!? OMG that's ages away! At least you'll be seeing your doc before then :) 

Well, ms seems ok today, it was really bad yesterday afternoon. I came home early from work, things are going sour there right now :( I'm so exhausted from walking almost constantly for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. I'm gonna have to get transferred to another department or maybe cut down my hours. I'm just worried about losing out on money tho cos we need every penny we can get, as you all know yourselves! 
Hey ho, I'm off work today tho and the sun is shining again! But I'm stuck indoors doing bloody housework again! Ah well, we're seeing OH's parents over the weekend to give them the scan piccie from our dating scan :) Bless em, they're so excited about getting to see the Beanie Blob :D 

Hope things are good girls, take care :hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi Jen - sorry to hear you are not feeling the best over the past few days. I am really up and down in terms of symptoms, ranging from feeling completely fine to feeling rotten. I have to get lunch now as I'm starting to feel a bit queasy. 

Mynx - that's great that OH's parents are so excited about your scan pics!! We are visiting OH's sister-in-law this evening, it's her 40th birthday, she is the one who recently had the twins. 

No other news - still plodding away on the thesis - getting so sick of it at this stage!!


----------



## LilianA

Hi girls 

I hope your all doing great.. my mother in law leaves tomorrow and finally our lives will go back to normal i know it sounds mean but i have had a heck of a time.

morning sickness has been on and off i have good days and bad days. 

polaris good luck on your thesis..what is it about?

my next appointment is may 4th im hoping to see the baby again but I'm not sure if she will do that or not.

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana,
glad that the m-in-law's visit has finally come to an end, it must have been exhausting. My m.s. seems to be gradually getting better. It has changed a bit too. I used to get it the worst mid morning and before dinner, if I hadn't eaten in a while, whereas now I seem to get it more in the evening time and after dinner, when I'm tired. My appetite has gone down a little bit too which has to be a good thing as I was eating for the nation! Is anyone else experiencing ridiculous amounts of wind? It is actually a joke the amount of wind I have at the moment.
Hope all is well with you all, only two days till my scan, yippee!!

PS the thesis is in Psychology, it is about young offenders.


----------



## Mynx

Ooo Polaris, I'm so excited for you hun! Cant wait for my next one (26th May) It seems like aaages away tho! Glad your MS is easing off tho and it's good to hear that your appetite has decreased. I've been eating so much these last couple of weeks it's insane. My MW is not going to be very happy with me as I'm sure I've put on a fair few pounds since my last appointment! 

My MS is coming and going. I'm almost 9 weeks now and I'm just grateful that it hasnt been too bad. My tiredness seems to be reaching a peak now too. I cant sleep very well at night as I'm worrying about all sorts of things and they tend to keep me awake and when I do manage to get to sleep, I wake up a couple of hours later needing a wee or feeling hungry and having to go and eat some toast before I start feeling sick! Ah the joys of early pregnancy! 

LilianA, I know what you mean about the MS and having good days and bad days, but as I say, I'm just grateful that I havent actually been sick yet! Hope it all went well with your MIL and at least you'll have the place back to yourselves again soon! :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is well! Have a good day ladies :hug:


----------



## LilianA

polaris--thats so exciting I can't wait to hear about it. at 12 weeks you should be able to see a pretty good size baby i remember with my son's 12 week he looked like a tiny baby and he was jumping constantly it was awsome. 
mynx--I hear you about the sleeping at night I seem to be getting up every few hours to go to the bathroom and I've been having very scary vivid dreams. I had the miscarriage dream and a couple times i went to have the baby wayyy early along with other really weird scary dreams.
Jen- I hope your feeling better and ms has eased off.
so far I have gained 3 pounds which scares me a little because by this time with my son i had lost 8 pounds and at the end of the pregnancy i had gained 70 lbs :blush: because i just couldn't get the full feeling and was hungry alll the time towards the end. I really dont want that to happen again it took me forever to loose the weight.

have a great day everyone


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana, I don't think you should worry about gaining three pounds. After all this pregnancy is very different from the last one, as you've said, so you've no reason to think that you are going to put on the same amount of weight later on. Three pounds sounds fine to me.


----------



## Mynx

Heh yeah 3 pounds is nothing hun! I've put on almost half a stone because of this constant eating! (weighed myself this afternoon, almost cried lol!) I cant wait till my appetite and nausea stablilize and I can get back into some kind of normal eating pattern!


----------



## LilianA

hi girls how are you all doing? anything new? I know 3 lbs isnt much to worry about right now just going to try to be extra careful this time around.
polaria- I hope to hear about your ultrasound soon. I hope it all goes well
mynx-i feel the same way about the nausea I feel it i eat it goes away while im eating at least..I can't wait to get back to normal.. 
Jen- I hope all is well with you and ms is getting better.


----------



## polaris

Scan is at 2.30 today - so excited and nervous too!!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo is she back yet?? Polaris, make sure you post the pics please hun :) cant wait to see them! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Mynx said:


> Oooo is she back yet?? Polaris, make sure you post the pics please hun :) cant wait to see them! :hugs:

Just got back about half an hour ago!! Everything is perfect with baby. It's the right size for dates and everything is developed as it should be. There was one strange moment when the woman who was doing the ultrasound said 'there's the head, and the good thing there is that it has developed a head because they don't always.' Myself and OH just looked at each other, I was like, I'm glad mine is one of the ones with a head!!

So relieved and happy - and can't wait to tell the world now!! There's not too much to see in the photos but I love them anyway. At least it gives me something to look at to convince myself that it is real!! When we first went in for the scan, all the other women in the waiting room all looked visibly pregnant whereas I don't, and I was so nervous and felt like a fraud! At least I know now that it's not all in my head!

Pictures are attached below (I hope).
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan - small.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LilianA

congrats polaris im so happy for you.. the pictures look awsome. did you see it move? i can't wait for my next one.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey all you lovely preggas ladies. :)

Hope you are all well.

Polaris - Exciting about the scan!! He/She looks like a smart one :) and I'm glad he/she has a head too!! (What a ridiculous thing to say. Honestly, some people just have no tact. Pfft.)
Mynx - I hope everything is ok with your work. My boss was really wierd when I got pregnant with my first one. She wouldn't let me do little things that had no bearing whatsoever on the fact I was pregnant. I had to put her in her place as she was just getting over the top. I told her that I was growing a baby, not dealing with an illness! She seemed to lighten up after that. In a few weeks you'll feel much better - maybe you could just hang on til you get into your 2nd trimester?
Lilian - Glad the MIL has gone. No, it doesn't sound rude. Feeling as though you have to entertain anyone for any period of time can get exhausting, let alone making them meals and such. Hope you can settle back into 'normal' life again soon!
Polaris - Thesis schmesis. I totally feel for you!! Uni sucks at the moment. Don't get me wrong, I still love it but some days it can be a real drag. Ugh. :(

Ok, think that's it! On the home front, I'm feeling much better today but it comes and goes - unfortunately. I wish it would do more going than coming!!

Whoever said they'd put on 3 pounds - we were only discussing pregnancy weight last week in class. Apparently, unless you like double your weight then your weight gain during pregnancy has no bearing on your baby, provided you started with a healthy BMI. I'm sure you'll all be fine! :)

Well, take care all. I'll check in next week or something. Can't rush these things, plus I'm an Aussie. :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## LilianA

HI Jen-glad your feeling better i hope it lasts and you dont get the bad days again. I am just like you said good days and bad days today i had a good day. 
I can't believe we are already almost in the second trimester...so exciting.
I have my appointment on monday i am hoping to see the baby again but its not for sure.
I am having the worst constipation ever..I can only go to the bathroom if i take an enema!! sorry tmi but its killing me. im trying to eat alot of fruits and veggies but it doesnt seem to be helping!!!
hope you all have a great night


----------



## polaris

Hi girls

can't stay long as I am up to my eyes with study! I really am praying that the sickness eases up next week as I have such a busy week, I really need my wits about me! Deadline is Friday and then I will have my life back! 

I'm telling my mum about the pregnancy today (she doesn't live in the same country as me and also she's just back from holidays last night - hence why I haven't told her yet). I'm excited but nervous too!! Mad really, I am 34 so why am I nervous?

Yesterday I had to tell a couple that we are good friends with about the pregnancy - she had a missed m/c at 12 weeks in January. It was not fun telling them at all, it was horrible. I felt so bad. I hope it happens quickly for them again and all goes smoothly this time.

Liliana - that constipation doesn't sound like fun at all!! You poor thing. I'm sure you already are, but make sure you are drinking lots of water too.

Bye for now.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey all.

Lilian - Have you considered getting some high-fibre capsules from the health food store to help you combat the constipation?? Remember, it's from the hormones almost exclusively at the moment. All the best with the appointment, hope you egt to see your bub. :lol:

Polaris - All the best with telling your mum. I feel for your friend, very sad. I'm sure she will have another soon. I hope you get your study over and done with soon! I just got my mark back for my last essay; I got a HD (high distinction) which is 90% or above!!! Don't ask me how I did it. I thought it sounded crap actually. :rofl:

Mynx - How is everything going??

Anyway, that's it for now. Chat soon. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Well I told my mum - I think she was a bit taken aback and didn't really know how to react. She's not really good with that type of thing and wouldn't say all the normal things like congratulations, she would tend to just come out with the first thing that came into her head, which could be quite negative. As she is a bit of a worrier. But by the end of the phone call she seemed quite pleased and said it was exciting. So it went pretty well I think, considering.


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun I'm so glad it went well for you! Everyone reacts so differently to this kind of news, it's hard to judge what the first words out of their mouths might be! 
Glad it went well :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hello ladies

Jen- I tried fiber and i tried milk of magnesia but no results. today i saw the doc and she gave me a name of one more thing to try so we'll see how that goes. how are things going with your pregnancy?? is ms gone? I hope your feeling better

Polaris- im glad it went well.. I know what you mean about the reactions my mom is the same way at first she is kinda shocked especially with the first one then she calms down and is finally a little excited lol.
i also have a friend/relative that has lost her baby a few months ago at 9 weeks after trying for 3 years and it was hard telling her and its still hard talking to her about it. I dont really mention the baby unless she asks me.

well today I went to the doctor for my 12 week check up and i got the scare of my life..she couldnt find a heart beat for nothing so she tried the ultrasound and the first few minutes she was so quiet i asked her if the baby is ok she said wellll.. I just can't find it uggggggg i almost had a heart attack after searching she found it but the picture was so fuzzy but at least we saw it jumping and i know its ok hehehe.


----------



## polaris

Oh Liliana - how terribly frightening that must have been!! Does your doc do many ultrasounds? She should have known how to find it at 12 weeks! At least it ended well and baby is fine, but what an awful scare.

Well girls I don't want to speak too soon, but I really think my ms might be finally going. Yesterday I felt completely normal!!! Also, I had breakfast and then was working away on my thesis until 2.30 p.m. and never noticed the time!! Generally I would have had to have stopped for a fair few snacks and lunch because I was feeling ill. Having said that I was starving at 2.30 but that's normal. Also my skin finally seems to be clearing up. I really hope this is the end of the First Tri symptoms!!


----------



## LilianA

oh polaris that is wonderful I sure hope its gone and wont come back and can't wait for my ms to go away. I get it the worst during the day and like you said i gotta eat alot of small meals to keep it under control.
so i'll sure be looking forward to 13 weeks maybe it will go away around then too.


----------



## polaris

Well so far so good, I've had a few moments of queasiness when smelling cigarette smoke or other nasty smells, but generally have no m.s. for almost a week now!! It's great!


----------



## jessicah-1981

Hi all Im due 6th Nov x


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Jessicah.

Congratulations on your pregnancy. Unfortunately we've closed this thread as it was getting too busy. But since then one the girls found out she's due in Dec and I think she might be hanging out in another thread a bit more.

You're welcome to join us. Where are you from? How has your pregnancy been so far?

Hope the rest of you gals don't mind, but it IS looking a little quiet in here...

Jen.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi gals.

Polaris - So awesome you have said goodbye to the ms!! Bet it feels great! I've been doing heaps better, too. For some reason, gone off food a little though. Not feeling very hungry at the moment. Sore, sore (.)(.)s though!!

Lilian - Glad your scan went well, and sorry you got a bit of a scare! Are you well?

Mynx - How are you going?

Well, back to the house cleaning/uni work/spending time with Emily.

Have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

jessicah-1981 said:


> Hi all Im due 6th Nov x

Hi Jessicah,
Our due dates are very similar. How are you finding the pregnancy so far?


----------



## LilianA

hi girls

how are you all doing?? 
welcome to the thread Jessicah. how is pregnancy treating you? 
I feel so much better today I'm not feeling as queasy!! im so thrilled could this be the end of ms?? yesterday was also alot better than before. but still can't get myself to cook.
I don't know why but i have gained another 3 lbs this week even though im eating really healthy and mostly fruits and salads!! I know it can't be all baby and fluids around it because now it barely weight anything right? how much has everyone gained so far?
mynx- i hope your doing well we haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Well I am feeling so sick again today and my face has broken out again in millions of spots. Today is the first day I've really felt sick since last Thursday and I really thought m.s. was gone for good. And my skin had started to clear up but now it's right back to square one too. It's a bit depressing really!! I was also exhausted today and had to have a lie down for an hour. And that horrible taste is back in my mouth again. I haven't felt this bad in weeks!! What's going on??? :hissy:

Liliana - know what you mean about the weight gain, I'm afraid to get on the scales. I've put on almost a stone so far I think. Which I know is too much and is down to all the rubbish I've been eating and combined with the reduction in exercise. I'm just trying not to think about it too much to be honest. I'm sure I'll regret it when I'm trying to shift the pounds after baby's born. I had been eating healthy over the past week but today because I feel so ill again I'm just been craving sweets and carbs.


----------



## LilianA

ohh so sorry your feeling so bad today polaris i hope you feel better soon and its just a one day thing.


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls! 

Had my 2nd MW appointment today, all went well. I've finally got a date to see the consultant too, 28th May, 2 days after my nuchal scan hehe, so not too long to wait. I'll find out then if the cone biopsy I had 9 years ago has affected my cervix's abilities to hold the baby in, or if I'll need to have a stitch put in. 
Other than, my bloods were fine, aside from O Rh Negative (I now have a huge red and white sticker across the front of my notes saying O RH Negative lol!) but I knew this from having my DD. Urine's clear etc. She was concerned that I'd put on half a stone and told me to try and take it easy with the food I did explain that I've been having to graze all day to keep the MS at bay!

As for my MS, it does seem alot better of late, I havent had to wear my Seabands for a couple of weeks now. It's looking like I'm one of the lucky ones when it comes to MS. I do still get the odd bout of nausea and the tiredness comes and goes too. Sometimes I really feel quite energetic but other times, like today, I'm just soooooo knackered now I can barely keep my eyes open :rofl: 
I have a bloat that makes me look more like I'm 5 months pregnant than 10 weeks hehe! But other than, I still dont feel pregnant! It would have been nice if the MW tried to find the baby's heartbeat earlier today but she said that in her 30 years of being a MW, she's never been able to find a heartbeat other than the mother's at 10 weeks, so that was out of the question :( 
Still, only a couple of weeks to wait and then I get to see Lil Bean on screen again :happydance:

Hope you're all well, Polaris, sorry to hear your MS is back again, that really sucks for you hun :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Thanks girls, I'm really hoping that it's just a blip and I'll feel better again tomorrow. The sudden outbreak of spots seems to suggest a bit of a hormone surge too. Well I suppose it'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## LilianA

HI girls.. I hope your all doing great.
mynx- glad everything looks good and hopefully you will be able to carry the baby without any stitches full term. I bet you can't wait till the next ultrsound.
I can't wait for the big one when i know what im having.. i want to buy some cute baby clothes already but cant find anything cute that goes both ways.
polaris- I hope you feel better soon. I had a pretty rough day today with ms. and i ran out of medicine and the pharmacy couldnt get a hold of the doc to get me refills so i guess i gotta wait till monday. I also was so weak and dizzy for some reason today. I almost fell twice from being dizzy. its been ages since the last time i felt dizzy so it was kinda weird.
ohhhh ya i think i felt the baby!! not really kicks but when i lay on my back i can feel where it is and sometimes i can feel it moving around. I felt kicks at 16 weeks with my son and they say with the second you feel them earlier, pretty cool.


----------



## LilianA

hello ladies.. how is everyone doing? whats up with this thread !! its so slow.. have you all found other threads or whats going on?


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana,
I've been up to my eyes finishing off my thesis. Submitted it on Monday, yay!!! Such a relief to finally get it done!! I'm off to England to visit my parents for the rest of the week, so probably won't be around till Sunday.

How exciting to feel the baby! I wouldn't have a clue what to be looking out for!


----------



## Mynx

Hey all :) It's been a while I know, I'm so bad at keeping up with these things! 

Things have been up and down for me. Work is just going from bad to worse at the moment and I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place as I cant afford to cut back my hours but I really feel like I'm working too much atm. My Line Manager isnt very sympathetic either and is much more concerned about getting the online shopping hours done. If I could leave tomorrow I would! Just cant afford to :( 

I'm off work right now trying to motivate myself into getting some housework done but had no luck so far hehe! 

LilianA - I am really looking forward to my scan, 13 days from now! :happydance: Cant wait! And fingers crossed that I can carry this bean to full term without the aid of a stitch altho I know that even if I dont need a stitch, then the consultant will probably still want to keep me under some kind of observation to make sure it stays that way! The way things are going at work, I'm actually quite worried that pulling and pushing these heavy trollies around is going to affect my cervix and it might start opening on it's own as I get bigger. Huge concern for me right now, and I have mentioned this to them but they still think i'm low risk? I guess they know best but I wont put my baby in danger! 

Anyway, feeling pretty good right now, nausea is at it's lowest so far this week, only had a little bout of feeling a bit queasy the other morning, put on my seabands and went to work. By the time 10am came, the bands came off :) Felt ok since then! I'm just sooooooooooooooo tired! It's ridiculous! :sleep:


----------



## LilianA

oh myyy I spent a long time typing up a big old reply and when i tried to post it, it was gone :hissy:

Polaris- congrats finally your done and can rest a bit :happydance: that is awsome, I bet its a huge relief. im sure a little vacation will be perfect after all that work. hope you have a great time with your parents.
as for feeling the baby i havent felt anything since then so im thinking maybe it was gas or something :blush: so still waiting to feel it maybe around 16 weeks again.

Mynx- so sorry work is giving you a hard time. I can imagine how hard it is to push around trollies and shop for hours while being exhaused in the first place. wish i could help out :hugs: . even though it doesnt sound like a nice idea but maybe getting stitched would keep your mind at ease if you have to work and you worried about it affecting you and the baby. I hope it all works out for the best for you. 
how exciting about the scan. I dont think i will be getting one till 20 weeks when i have the big one. after that i will get one at 38 weeks to check on baby's weight since I am going to try for a VBAC and last time the baby was too big to pass thru so had to have a C-section after 24 hours of labor and an hour of pushing. but i sure hope i can do it this time around.

Jen- I hope your doing well and everything is going great with pregnancy.

well i had a couple good days last week and thought that ms was going away..booooooooooy was i wrong!! I have had an awful week in terms of ms. day and night! I can't wait till it goes away.


----------



## Aussie Jen

HI gals.

Sorry it's been a while. I have 4 assignments due in 3 weeks and have only just started one due to my workload/family life/feeling crappy!!

Mynx - hope you don't need that stitch, but when it comes down to it (like Lilian said) maybe it's for the best?? Maybe they would do less interfering after if they decide a stitch is best. My advice would be to do a bit more research for yourself and find out exactly why they think you're low risk. If nothing else, you 'll be more informed and might make you worry less. Also, can't wait to hear news about your upcoming scan!

Polaris - Congrats on finishing the thesis. I'm soooo jealous! Have fun at your mum's.

Lilian - Sorry you've still got a bit of ms. I'm right there with you! I'm feeling my bub a tiny bit now as well. Only when I lie flat on my back for a long time, and it's less of a 'kick' but more of a 'buzz' if you know what I mean. Regarding the VBAC, there's some wonderful resources out there to understand more about why women have c-sections. I would query the 'wouldn't fit' theory for your last baby, as if that was truly the case then they would be talking about booking you in for a c-section already. So many women get told that their baby is too big/their pelvic opening is inadequate... I'm skeptical to be honest. There can be so many things that stall labour, but the amount of women that truly can't fit the baby they have grown through their pelvis is truly very minimal. I would encourage you to find out a bit more about what happened, if you feel comfortable with this, by asking for your records from the last birth; as part of the Freedom of Information Act they must provide you with a copy by law. And then I'd highly recommend you inform yourself about having a VBAC vs having a repeat c-section; here's a great article, if you're keen:

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/article.asp?ck=10212

HTH in some way.

Well, lovelies, take care. It's lovely to hear how you are all going. Sorry I don't get in here as often as I'd like. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Thanks Jen for the website its really good. I really want to try for a vbac I feel like i can do it. my son's head was bigger than average but im not 100% sure that is the reason because while in labor after pushing for a long time they tried the vacuum and it didnt work. he was kinda sideways, and honestly I wasn't pushing as hard as i could have I dont know if that has anything to do with it or not but the first few times i pushed gas came out :blush: and I was sooooooo embarrassed i was trying to push but at the same time not release any. and i think my hormones went crazy cuz i was crying the hardest i have ever cried and had no idea why!! I think i was so exhaused by then. so after they got the baby out via c-section they realized that his head was large but still in the normal range so im not sure what the exact reason was. what do you think?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hmmm, well if he was 'kind sideways' it might have mean his head was presenting in a funny way. When a baby's head is not putting pressure evenly on the cervix, it can mean that the head presents uneven if that makes sense. He could have started coming down before he'd turned properly round so the 'smallest part' of head was not presenting - the wider range was! And if he had a slightly bigger head then that may have made it a little harder. Sounds like a bit more time would have done you good, but you really never know until you're there and you can see and feel what's going on.

About the farting thing, I know it's 'embarrassing' because it's your bum but midwives hear them all the time!! In fact, it's often poo as well. It's just part of having a baby. If you can leave those issues at the door this time, it will certainly help you. If it happens this time, just go on pushing like it didn't even happen! I once had a lady fart right near my face and she was really embarrassed; I honestly didn't care because she was doing some FAB pushing and her baby was born not long after - I just said "Good girl, that's the way!!" like I didn't even hear a thing. :)

GO VBAC!! :hugs:

How is everyone else? Come to think of it, WHERE is everyone else??!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
sorry I haven't been around. I had a lovely break visiting my parents. Lots of nice meals and we went out to see Evita one of the nights as well, it was fab! The m.s. seems to be almost completely gone and I've been feeling pretty normal for most of the week, but still very tired. I'm jealous of you girls who are feeling the baby already, I haven't felt anything yet. Mynx- sorry that work is such a nightmare at the moment, it doesn't sound like they are treating you properly at all. Make sure you tell the consultant exactly what you have to do in work and if they think there is any danger then your job will have to take notice. Well, I am back in work today after being on study leave for the past six weeks to do my thesis - I'm not really looking forward to it I must admit!! Talk to you all later.


----------



## LilianA

Aussie Jen said:


> Hmmm, well if he was 'kind sideways' it might have mean his head was presenting in a funny way. When a baby's head is not putting pressure evenly on the cervix, it can mean that the head presents uneven if that makes sense. He could have started coming down before he'd turned properly round so the 'smallest part' of head was not presenting - the wider range was! And if he had a slightly bigger head then that may have made it a little harder. Sounds like a bit more time would have done you good, but you really never know until you're there and you can see and feel what's going on.
> 
> About the farting thing, I know it's 'embarrassing' because it's your bum but midwives hear them all the time!! In fact, it's often poo as well. It's just part of having a baby. If you can leave those issues at the door this time, it will certainly help you. If it happens this time, just go on pushing like it didn't even happen! I once had a lady fart right near my face and she was really embarrassed; I honestly didn't care because she was doing some FAB pushing and her baby was born not long after - I just said "Good girl, that's the way!!" like I didn't even hear a thing. :)
> 
> GO VBAC!! :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else? Come to think of it, WHERE is everyone else??!

your right I think i should have waited a little more i was so impatient and wanted to have him that i kept stressing on her to induce me. won't do that again.
thanks for all the input. I heard alot that women fart and poo during labour but when your totally exposed and have a bunch of people all looking at your bum and let a fart out ohhh my i wanted to kill myself especially that me and DH haven't been married for long and never farted infront of him before lol.
but hopefully this time i will prepare myself better for it. hmm I wonder if there is anything one can take before the actual pushing to reduce gas?
how was your first birth? i love to hear birth stories.

Polaris- gald you had a good time. It must suck to go back to work after all that time off.
my ms has also gotten better I feel it in the morning when i first wake up but im pretty good most of the day :happydance:
so is anyone showing yet? Im kinda at the stage were people are not sure if its fat or pregnancy. I can't wait till i show properly. I went out today and got a pair of maternity jeans cuz mine won't button up anymore.


----------



## polaris

No still not showing at all, but definitely chubby around the middle now. Most of my normal clothes still fit me in the mornings but by evening time they won't do up! Going to get some new comfy work clothes today I think.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey girls.

Lilian - :rofl: As far as I know there's nothing you can take to reduce gas during pushing. Maybe you could get in a better position this time that means your bum isn't so exposed! :D

Polaris - Sounds like you had a lovely time away! And so glad you're feeling better. Don't worry about not feeling your bub - it just means us seasoned lot know what to feel for. I'm sure your bub is boogying around just as much as ours!! :) Bummer about going back to work, but at last the thesis is over I guess.

My birth story, in a nut shell:

I started a hindwater leak (occurs when only a small amount of fluid is released, usually from a small opening in the top of the bag of waters) a week before Emily was born on Monday. By Friday I was having 20 min contractions for the day but by night they'd gone again. By Saturday they got down to 10 mins and Sunday down to 7 mins, so I decided to go in to the hospital to check Emily was doing ok. She was fine, and there was suggestion I should have labour augmented (sped up, using the same drugs as the induction drugs) but I couldn't see the point since Emily was ok and I was doing fine. I was comfortable at the hospital, so decided to stay the night. By Monday morning at 8am the contractions were down to 5 mins. As my waters had been broken for a while and I was showing a bit of a temperature (perhaps sign of infection), I had some antibiotics - mostly for Emily's benefit. I had asked for no VEs (Vaginal Examinations) previously, but by 1pm on Monday I had 3 min contractions and was getting curious if the end was in sight :rofl:. I had a VE then and was told I was 8cm; I was very happy with that!! I got in the bath and kind of slept in between contractions and breathed through them the best I could. I must have needed lots of rest as Emily wasn't born til 8:30pm (roughly 4 hours after I was fully dialated, but only pushed for the last hour or so), into water. I had not planned a waterbirth, but this was where I was comfortable. It was so nice. I had my hubby, my doula, my GP, a midwife and a trainee midwife - I felt so supported and honestly never even thought I needed pain relief. After Em was born, I climbed out of the bath and had a natural third stage (birth of placenta) with no meds and breastfed Emily for an hour. She is a contented, quiet little baby, has always been a great sleeper and was always a great breastfeeder - I attribute most of this to a calm birth experience (not necessarily HOW the baby is born, e.g. induction, forceps, c-section or natural, but the WAY I felt so calm because of being well-supported). :D

Have a nice day everyone. :hugs:

P.S. I've changed my avatar pic so you can see Emily - this was taken about 20 minutes after she was born. :D


----------



## Mynx

Jen what an amazing picture! Your birth story sounds amazing. Yours is exactly the kind of birth I would like for this one as it would be such a contrast to my first lol! I hope that I can be as cool, calm and collected as you were when you gave birth to Emily :hugs: 

Anyways, how is everyone today? The weekend starts now and I'm excited! Got a busy few days ahead of me as I need to start some preparation for OH moving in to my flat soon. 
I'm also having my nuchal fold scan on Tuesday so to say I'm a bundle of nerves atm is an understatement! I'm terrified that the scan will show nothing or no heartbeat :( I sound completely paranoid right now and I know my fears are unfounded as I've had no bleeding, cramping or anything but I still worry. 
I see the consultant on Thursday and we'll finallly know what state my poor old cervix is in :rofl: Fingers crossed that everything is ok .. you know I'm less worried about that than I am the scan! Crazy :rofl: 
Which means I am working a 2 day week next week.. yay!!! Altho I have to say my energy is back in leaps and bounds and I'm *almost* back to my usual bubbly self again, thank god! I've missed me lol! Nausea was non existent today and maybe this is where my fears are coming from, that my symptoms have been disappearing over the last week or so. Boobs are still sore tho which is something! I can cope with that heh! 
So yeah, because I have more energy again, work is more bearable atm, and my manager seems to be talking to me a little more now, and actually acknowledging that I'm there lol! Its all good :) 

What's everyone got planned for their weekends? It's bank holiday too, anyone going anywhere nice? Or planning a day out? Do tell girlies! 

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls!
Mynx - it's good to see you in such good form despite your worries about the scan. I was exactly the same before my scan, I was convinced they would tell me I was imagining things and I wasn't really pregnant at all! OH thought I was mad! Glad work is going a bit better. We have our bank holiday next weekend in Ireland, a week later than you. Hopefully the weather might have picked up a bit by then as it is miserable at the moment! 

Jen - thanks for sharing your birth story, it sounds like a lovely relaxed experience. Love the picture of Emily too. I have a fear that the hospital will want to induce me. I was born 14 days late and the only reason I wasn't induced was because it was the Easter holidays! I was actually due to be induced that day. I really would prefer not to be induced but I don't know how much say I will have in it, apparently hospital policy is that they will induce you at 10 days overdue.

Liliana - how are you doing? Hope all is well with you.

My news is that I had a doctor's appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat! :happydance::happydance: It was so lovely to hear it. I don't really feel pregnant most of the time at the moment because I've no symptoms but I'm not showing or feeling movement, so it was a nice reassurance to hear that baby was still there!!


----------



## LilianA

Jen- wow what a nice picture you and emily look awsome in it. and an amazing birth story too I wish i could have a calm and relaxed birth like that this time around.

Mynx- I hope your feeling better. why are you so nervous about the scan? I am sure everything will be just fine don't worry. I know its hard when you haven't seen the baby for a while you wonder if everything is alright and its such a relief to hear that little heart beating. soon you will start feeling the baby move and it will let you know that its doing alright everyday.

Polaris- its so wonderful to hear the heartbeat isnt it. I can't wait for my next appointment which is in about a week. I have thought of getting the doppler and listening to the heartbeat at home but sometimes i worry that i will obsess over it. but it is a nice thing to have especially when your not feeling movement yet. wow i just relized your almost 17 weeks now so very soon you will start feeling the kicks. I can't wait for that. I do feel the baby once or twice a day when its awake i feel it moving around but i dont feel kicks yet.

well I dont have anything new going on. I can't wait to find out the sex and start shopping. I hope your all doing ok and having a great day.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hey gals.

Well, over the weekend I DID have plans until I got a call from a mum on Saturday morning who had experienced pre-labour since Tuesday. She finally had her baby at 4am Monday morning, and then I had another lady being induced at 9am Monday morning. She finally had her baby today, Tuesday, at 12:30pm. One boy, Tyler, born on Monday, and one girl, Isobel, born today. It was lovely, but I'm pretty exhausted. :)

Regarding having a positive birth, I have some tips for you:

- Make sure you are having your baby in a place where you agree with their philosophy on birth and that they support women in the ways you would like to be supported; generally if you feel validated during a hospital visit and as though the staff actually GIVE A CRAP and that you're not just another pregnant woman walking through the door, then odds are you'll be looked after pretty well. Also, be aware that hospital policy is NOT law and that it is actually unlawful for someone to do something to you when you have told them 'no'; and they can't kick you out to birth on the street for saying no, either!!
- Decide on a support team that you feel will support you and your OH in making choices that are right for you, and those that won't have a different agenda to you; I can highly recommend having a doula.
- Work on TRUSTING YOUR BODY; there is very little reason to believe that your body is smart enough to grow a baby but it's not sure how to get it out effectively - what a huge design flaw THAT would be!! Did you know that if you were in a coma and you went into labour, your body would birth your baby on it's own? Often, it's learning to 'get your head out of the way' and surrendering to your body birthing your baby.
- Become informed during your pregnancy about birth and every choice you may need to make. This means that all the choices you do make will be informed choices and so they will be right for you. Remember: your body, your birth, your baby. There is no reason to hand over choices about these 3 very important aspects of your birth experience to someone else because you don't know enough about the process.

Well, think I've garbed on enough. :)

Sounds like you're all well. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Ok girls, so I had the nuchal fold scan..the measurements were all good (1.66 - apparently anything under 3mm is great) and it was just sooooo good to see the baby! And oh boy has it grown lol! It was just a blob last time and this time we could see the spine, arms, legs, hands, everything!!! We got 3 piccies so when I can find my camera charger I'll take a pic of them and upload them to here :D 
Oh and the scanner has put me 2 days forward, I'm 13 weeks and 1 day, not 12 weeks and 6 hehe! 

I'm on cloud 9 right now!!! :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## polaris

:happydance::happydance:
Congratulations on the scan Mynx! It's so lovely to see baby isn't it? Really pleased for you that everything is going so well.


----------



## Mynx

Me too hun, me too! OH had a dream last night that we were gonna be put 4 weeks ahead and that the scanner would tell us it's a girl lol! I'm convinced it's a boy and we both would like a boy, altho DD would like us to have a girl as she wants a baby sister bless :)

ETA : All I have to do now is get thru the consultant appointment on Thursday. Now that I know baby is doing very well, I got my fingers crossed that my cervix is hunky dory too lol!


----------



## polaris

Ooh fingers crossed for Thursday, you do have a busy week this week!


----------



## LilianA

HI gals

mynx-thats is wonderful I bet it felt great to see the baby and know its doing great. congrats and fingers crossed for thursday.

Jen- my goodness it sound like a really busy weekend you must have been exhaused. i bet it gets you all excited about the coming baby when you see women having their own.
thanks for the pointers btw.

I think im really starting to show this week i cant suck it in anymore!! and i feel huge lol. I worry if i look like this now how big my belly is going to be full term. last time it was about to bust and people kept asking me if im having twins lol.

have a great night everyone.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Good news, Mynx! Well done!!

Lil - don't worry, I've porked up heaps, too! We'll be fat friends together. At least it's fat for a purpose. :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies :) 
Had my consultant appointment today which kinda turned into an antenatal appointment at the same time which was confusing as I'm supposed to have those at my GP's surgery with my midwife... anyways, I went along with it and did what I was told lol! 
I handed in my little pee pot as requested by the receptionist and the nurse did the whole dipstick test.. apparently there's a trace of blood in my urine so they'll be sending it off to the lab for more tests to make sure I dont have an infection. I'll find out in a few days what the verdict is on that altho the consultant didnt seem concerned as I have no symptoms other than needing to pee alot - I thought that was all part of the pregnancy territory :rofl: 
The consultant didnt examine me, he said that because of the type of biopsy I had on my cervix 9 years ago (LEEP biopsy to remove pre cancerous cells) carrying to full term really shouldnt be a problem. Baby may come early but only by a few weeks at worst. He also said if I'd had a cone biopsy then it would have been much more of an issue as they tend to take much more cervical tissue which makes the cervix weaker. He wants to scan my cervix at my 20 week scan just to be sure tho, so I went and got that all booked up. I've been booked in for my Anti D as well as I'm O rhesus Negative, but that was no big surprise as I had the whole Anti D thing with DD. 

I felt it went really really well aside from the blood in the urine thing but I've been told that UTIs are actually quite common in pregnancy and once treated, they're nothing to worry about. 

Soooo big relief for us!!! We've got past the worst bit now, I really was dreading the thought of having this stitch put in, but it seems I probably wont need it, and we're coming up for 14 weeks which means I'll be heading over to 2nd Tri forum in the next couple of days :happydance: 

I have new found energy altho I'm not sleeping great at the moment because I'm really suffering with heartburn and omg, my poor poor boobies are sooooo sore so the pain keeps waking me up! I'm supposed to be at work tomorrow but I've had most of the week off so I'm tempted to stay home tomorrow too and get a few bits done that really need to be sorted. I dunno yet, I'll see how I feel in the mornin :p 

Soooo, enough of my essay, how's everyone doing? All had good weeks so far?


----------



## LilianA

Jen- lol ok fat buddies sounds good :rofl: so we can be postpartum diet buddies too. btw I really love your photo, you both look so pleasant and happy it looks like something out of a magazine to me.

mynx- great news im glad all went well and as for the UTI its simple i got it with my first pregnancy and with a few pills it was gone in no time. 
I hear you about the sleeping, I am having a hard time sleeping at night because of constant bathroom trips and because i used to sleep on my belly before and its hard adjusting to sides only now plus all the weird dreams lol.

Polaris- how is everything going? Hope all is going well. r you going to find out the sex of the baby?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Mynx - sounds great! Yes, I wouldn't be terribly worried about the trace of blood in urine (like you said, UTIs are pretty common, along with thrush). Aren't we lucky, as gals?! Sounds like it all went well. Thank God you don't need that stitch!! :)

Lil - thanks about the photo. Lucky for me, I had a doula who is also a professional photographer. :)

Polaris - what's doing, chick?!

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,
all is well with me. Think I might have felt baby move again last night. Not sure though, it could be just wind! LOL.

Mynx - so glad your appointment went so well, you can relax now and really enjoy the pregnancy. So it looks like you could have a November baby after all if you are measuring ahead and the baby might come a little early.

Liliana - I'm generally a belly sleeper too. Am finding I'm doing a lot of tossing and turning at the moment, hard to get comfortable. I've heard that a pillow between the legs can help, might try that. I've been lucky with the bathroom trips though, baby mustn't be pressing on my bladder too much at the moment, I generally don't have to get up during the night. Not going to find out the sex, we want to leave it as a surprise. I think most people in Ireland do leave it as a surprise, whereas I think most people in the States find out, could be a cultural thing.

Jen - hope that all is well with you. Your job must be very rewarding. Tiring too though, I bet!


----------



## LilianA

ohh how exciting polaris about the kicks.. I can't wait to feel the baby actually kick. lucky you your baby isn't pressing on your bladder I must get up at least 3 times a night but i also drink alot of water each time i get up cuz im having a very dry mouth these days. I heard alot of good things about the U shaped pregnancy pillow i might try it out.


----------



## LilianA

ohh how exciting polaris about the kicks.. I can't wait to feel the baby actually kick. lucky you your baby isn't pressing on your bladder I must get up at least 3 times a night but i also drink alot of water each time i get up cuz im having a very dry mouth these days. I heard alot of good things about the U shaped pregnancy pillow i might try it out.


----------



## Mynx

I was thinking of trying one of those pillows, I think I'll look into it some more and try and pick up a bargain ;) 
Polaris, how great that you're feeling movement at last! I've felt the odd little "flutter" here n there, but I dunno if it's too early to feel yet, altho I have been told that being my 2nd pregnancy, it may well be baby. It's probably just gas tho :rofl: 

I'm pretty sure that I have a UTI now, I'm feeling some pain really low down, feeling like I constantly need to pee but getting there and just doing a trickle (sorry TMI!!) and starting to get some pain my back :( Maybe it's phsycological but I'm not feeling 100% at the moment. My nausea seems to have started back again along with acid indegestion already!!! I have my seabands back on since last night and I havent worn them for a few weeks! I've gone out and bought some Rennies in the hope that the acid will calm down, I suffered really badly with that in my first pregnancy, right up to the end - to the point I was having to sleep sitting up!! Ah well, the trials and tribulations of pregnancy eh!

Oh well, I'm off to go do some cleaning and then maybe sit and enjoy some sun for a bit, get my quota of Vitamin D :D

Enjoy your weekends ladies, hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Let us know how you get on with the pillow if you get one. 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling 100% at the moment. UTIs are miserable but at least they are very treatable and not too serious. My m.s. came back with a vengeance for about a week at about 13 weeks, before finally going for good. I hope yours is just a last stand and then it will disappear for good. I would recommend Gaviscon for acid indigestion, I haven't suffered from it yet, but OH's brother suffers very badly (he has cerebral palsy) and swears by Gaviscon. It tastes rotten though.


----------



## Mynx

Hmm I've heard about the rotten taste of Gaviscon too lol! I've bought some Rennies, first of all I got the chalky tablets but they're awful *bleurgh* so I went out and got the chewy ones instead and they're slightly better. At least they're helping for the moment! 
Feeling a little better today, I think you're right Polaris, my MS must be following a similar pattern to yours but it does seem a little better today :) 

Hope everyone is well today, and those in the UK, enjoy the sunshine while it lasts!!! :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

oohh so sorry mynx your not feeling well.. ms is a pain I still suffer from it in the morning when i first wake up for about an hour until i eat and the food settles then im fine for the rest of the day. 
did you start taking meds for your UTI? I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Mynx

I havent been given any meds yet as we're still waiting to hear back from the hospital labs about my pee specimen. The consultant didnt seem concerned as I havent had any burning pains or anything "typical" but this last couple of days have been pretty painful in the bladder department, so I think there's something going on there. I'm trying to drink loads of water (cant stand cranberry juice!) in the hope I can make it go away or at least ease up some pain my bladder! 

Anyways, back at work tomorrow after a week off (booo!!!) so it's an early night for me tonight :( 

Hope you've all had a good day girls, take care :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hello Ladies

I hope your all doing well.. not much going on. I have my next appointment with GP on friday. I think i felt some kicks last night it was so nice tiny little kicks amazing.
I have been having killer headaches this past week that last all day long!!! yesterday it started at 2 pm and didnt go away till I fell asleep at midnight! I took tylenol twice but it didnt do a thing. 
other than that not much is going on I am eating like a pig these last few days!! I gained 2 lbs this last week alone but I just can't seem to feel full. 
I hope your all having a great day.


----------



## polaris

Hey girls,
hope all is well with you all. We had our bank holiday weekend this weekend - what a fantastic weekend for it - the weather has been absolutely amazing!! I have to say we deserve it after the last two summers (if you could call them that). The only problem is that none of my summer clothes fit me!! Don't want to tempt fate by buying too much summery stuff but will have to invest in a few bits! My tummy is definitely starting to get noticeably bigger now but nobody would guess that I am pregnant yet and it's not really bump shaped. I think I'm carrying quite low. 

We went for a beautiful walk yesterday out by the coast, it was absolutely glorious. It is a cliff walk of about 6 miles. Really enjoyed it. We also went to see the tall ships that were in Dublin for the weekend, but you had to pay to actually go on board, so we didn't bother! Hope everyone else had a good weekend.


----------



## LilianA

wow polaris sounds like you had a lovely weekend. im not showing properly yet either. I thought i was showing well a couple weeks ago but i guess it was just bloating.now im at the stage were i look fat but not really pregnant as much.


----------



## LilianA

HI girls

I had my GP appointment today and hear the HB at 160..im having my big scan in two weeks I can't wait im so excited to find out what im having and start shopping. I am not showing as much as other girls at 17 weeks so i asked her , she didn't seem concerned at all but said i could have my scan a week early if it makes me feel better :happydance:
over the last few weeks i had a couple epsiodes of shortness of breath and then my heart beats real fast after it, so my doc wants me to see a cardiologist and have a heart ultrasound just to make sure things are ok.
right now i have a strong feeling its a girl but sometimes i feel its a boy so can't wait to know and stop wondering. im just super thrilled and can't wait.
I hope your all doing fine and having a great time.


----------



## polaris

Hi Liliana - I am not showing much at all either. Nobody would ever be able to guess I am pregnant. While on the one hand I'd love to have a proper bump, on the other hand I am enjoying feeling normal and it is better that I don't have to tell clients in work yet. So I'm just making the most of it.

Felt lots more little wriggles today, I love it!


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies, hope everything is ok with you all 

Today I'm off work ... AGAIN! I havent been able to sleep very well the last few nights and have been totally knackered when I wake up and certainly not able to do an 8 hour shift of bloody shopping! My back and my hips have been playing me up the last week or so, been really aching by about 12pm at work. So for the last 2 days I've been at home, trying to do a few bits that kinda get put on hold cos I'm still pretty tired when I get home from work. 
Sat down last night and did a few workings out and decided that I shall be switching from full time work (39 hours a week) to part time (16 hours) My usual hours are 6am till 2pm, Monday to Friday and with the part time hours I'll probably work 7am till 11am Tuesday to Friday. I think it's a much more manageable way for me as I'm soooo tired and feel so sick still! Also I'll be able to put in some overtime if need be too. Maybe I'm just too old for all this now 

Oh and got some great news today... my nuchal test results all came back today.... 1 in 2200 chance of Down's so my baby isnt at risk!!! I cant tell you how relieved I am 

Sooo I'm hoping to be starting my new hours in the next couple of weeks. Yeah things will be really tight financially till OH moves in properly and we get everything sorted but the way I'm going atm, I might as well be part time because of the amount of time off I'm having! I refuse to run myself into the ground! 

Hope you all have great days girls, I shall be playing Sims 3 and doing housework


----------



## LilianA

HI mynx sorry to hear about the pain I know how you feel there is a back sharp pain in my hip down my leg everytime i move!! its a good thing your going to get a break the new hours sound pretty nice I wish I could get a Job with those types of hours.
so happy for you its such a relief to hear that the baby doesn't have any chances of downs I got the same news yesterday and was thrilled especially after reading several threads on here of the chances I feel so bad for those girls it must be one of the hardest things to deal with.
are you feeling kicks yet?
Polaris- isn't it so cute the little kicks and everytime i want my husband to feel them the baby stops moving..I am not showing properly either but i feel a ball like mass when i try to sleep on my stomach so i have to bend my knee to lift up one side of my body and be able to sleep ok.
I'm so excited can't wait to see the baby on 4D ultrasound in a week and 2 days..
Jen- I hope your doing well we haven't heard from you in a while!! how is eveything going?


----------



## Mynx

I was so relieved about the results of my Downs test that I was tempted to start a new thread about it, but I didnt wanna upset the ladies that have had bad results, you know what I mean? I feel so bad for them too :( 
Yes I've finally started to feel some little flutters :D Some bigger than others too! Cant wait till OH can feel them too :happydance: 
Still not really showing properly yet altho some people have commented that I'm looking more and more pregnant as the days go by :rofl: Still bloating and definately got some jelly belly going on but it is firming up from my pubic bone upwards lol! 

Hope Jen is ok? I know she's a busy busy girl, I just hope she's taking care of herself and the bump :D 

We really need to get some piccies up on here of bumps! When we start getting them properly of course lol!


----------



## polaris

LOL I'm waiting till I actually have a bump to post a picture - at the moment there's not much to see really!

Mynx - sorry to hear you are still feeling sick. That is not nice. Probably the best decision to switch to part time hours at work, you need to look after yourself and baby! Great news about the Down's test results - you must be delighted. We didn't get blood tests or anything and didn't get a specific nuchal scan, so we didn't get a specific risk level, but at the 13 week scan the sonographer just mentioned that there was no extra thickening at the back of the neck so the risk was low. I wouldn't have an amnio anyway, but it was still good to hear that it's low risk!

Liliana - I have the same thing - can't lie on my stomach at all anymore and I always used to sleep on my stomach. Sorry to hear about the pain in your hip. I have been so lucky, since 14 weeks I just feel absolutely completely normal. I really am enjoying the pregnancy because I feel so well. But like that, I feel a bit bad when I read threads of other girls who are really suffering. Woohoo - 4D ultrasound - that is exciting - you will definitely have to post pics.

Jen - hope you are doing well. What's going on with you at the moment - you must be coming into winter now down in Australia.

Myself and OH have just booked 2 weeks off work in July, going to go away somewhere on holidays while I'm still feeling well. Nothing booked yet - off to search the internet now to decide where to go! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilianA

mynx- how exciting to feel the baby.. I get all happy and excited everytime the baby gets a little active but my husband still can't feel them on the outside of my belly we tried last night when the baby was active but he couldn't feel anything.

Polaris- wow that sounds wonderful..two weeks vacation is the perfect thing to do before baby comes. I would like to get away for at least a couple days before my due date maybe celebrate our anniversary a bit early since we will probably have a two week old baby at the time. 

I got me a yoga for maternity DVD that I hope to be doing at least 3 times a week maybe it will help control the weight gain thing. I feel like even if i eat so healthy and have one little bad thing the scale jumps up two pounds! am I alone on this or is your weight gain as easy as mine? I really envy those girls online who say they are having trouble gaining weight!


----------



## Mynx

Hun I'm gaining weight like it's going outta fashion! My MW is gonna be so cross with me next week :blush: 
I'm trying not to worry about it too much right now tho as I know I'll have plenty of time when Lil Bean comes along :D


----------



## LilianA

lol I know what you mean.. the last time i went to the doc I stood on the scale and the nurse said: woooooo someones been feeling alot better. wasn't so funny to me at the moment though lol.


----------



## polaris

I have actually been eating much less since my m.s. went away. Just as well seeing as I put on about a stone in the first 9 weeks or so!! Haven't really put on anything since though, which I can't really understand because none of my clothes fit anymore!
PS I'm not at all worried about not gaining weight though, just relieved to be honest! I'm sure I will be piling on the pounds again soon.


----------



## Mynx

Finally managed to get the battery charged in my camera but it doesnt do very well taking close up pics... enough of my babbling, here's one of my scan pics from a few weeks ago.. I might post this on that gender prediction website and see wot they think too One of them is a nice profile pic so hopefully they might be able to see something in it ? Fingers crossed The other pic is the baby in the process of turning it's back on the sonographer It had obviously had enough of the limelight lol!
 



Attached Files:







P6120021.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









P6120019.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LilianA

ohh wow how cute.. I love to look at profile pics i think they look so neat. can't really see the gender parts though its hiden. are you going to find out at the big scan?


----------



## polaris

Beautiful scan pictures Mynx!

I had a horrible nightmare last night that I was bleeding, it was so realistic, I had to go to the toilet and check when I woke up and had to check again in the morning. It was such an upsetting dream. I haven't had a dream like that for ages.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi all. I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. Yes, been flat out but all well. Lots of babies being born and mothers needing support. Bub has been going crazy, but like you all I can't feel anything on the outside yet. No scans, as you know, but had my first midwife appointment this week and all well. Heard the heart beat, absolutely fascinating. :)

Anyway, you all sound well. It's been super cold here - thinking about hybernating for the winter!! :rofl:

Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Aww Jen good to see you posting girl! Sounds like you've been a proper busy lil bunny but glad to hear all is well with you and the bump :) 
The weather here in London has been pretty nice, this is effectively our summer now (hmmmm summer .. what's that then?!) so we take any nice day, even if there's cloud, and make a meal - or BBQ - out of it :rofl: 

Polaris - :hugs: to you hun, having those kind of dreams is so awful and they're often so vivid that you'd think they were real! I keep having dreams of my OH upping and leaving me while I'm in labour. I wake up and pat his side of the bed just to make sure he's still there. I'm starting to get clingy because of them too!


----------



## Mynx

LilianA said:


> ohh wow how cute.. I love to look at profile pics i think they look so neat. can't really see the gender parts though its hiden. are you going to find out at the big scan?

I posted the pics up on the InGender website and all the replies I've had so far say girl lol! 
I tend to agree with them too, as I checked out their thread of confirmed girlie scan piccies and our piccies look almost identical to some of them so we're now leaning to it being a girl :) 
So it's looking like I wont get the boy I was hoping for but at least I know what to do with a little girl seeing as I've had one before :rofl: 
As long as the baby is healthy, that is the most we can hope for :D 

Hope you all have great days, I've been a real lazy cow today lol but I've enjoyed every minute of it :D 

Take care xXx


----------



## LilianA

Hello ladies 
how are you all doing? not much going on just waiting for tomorrow to come and get the scan.. I think im starting to show a bit but ill wait maybe another week and put a picture of my bump up maybe it will be alittle more defined.
I hope your all doing well.


----------



## polaris

Wow, can't wait to hear about the scan tomorrow Liliana.

I am starting to show a little bit now, but nobody who doesn't know me would dare to comment yet. I'm still at the 'is she pregnant or fat' stage!! On a positive side, I'm now feeling the baby moving around all the time, it is so lovely. I love the baby so much already, I get really emotional when I feel it moving!


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls 
Just got back from my MW appointment. All is hunky dory My last urine results showed a possible infection which they sent off to do more tests on. It came back negative and was negative today too Blood works all seem good too, no iron deficiancies etc so yay! 
Blood pressure was perfect too and the fundus height was spot on for our dates! Woohooo!!!
And the icing on the cake... we heard Baby's heart rate And the kicks!!! The heart rate would be going steady as a train, nice, loud and strong and then there'd be a huge thump sound and MW said that was the baby kicking. It would then move away from the doppler lol, like it'd had had enough of being "probed" Baby did this during our last scan too lol!! Heart rate was between 140 and 160 bpm 
OH came with me this time, and we're both walking around with a huge smile on our faces 
Happy days!!!! Sorry girls, had to share!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! 

*ETA* Oh and where the MW picked up the HB was where I've been feeling all the flutterings over the last couple of weeks Looks like I really have been feeling the baby kicking! xXx


----------



## polaris

Oh that's brilliant Mynx! So glad to hear that everything is going so well. Nice to know that you have already been feeling baby too!


----------



## LilianA

wow that great mynx what a great feeling... I had my scan today I just got back actually and we had the best time... we are also walking around with big smiles we just can't stop smiling...the baby was moving all over the place and was facing my back so we couldn't do the 3D today all I would see with that was the baby's back..
weeeellll it turnes out we are having another baby boy!!!! I can't believe it im so happy. I would have been happy both way but its just so nice when you finally know. and this way my son can have a playmate. while there the half hour went by like 5 minutes I wish we could have just sat there looking at the baby for hours but still its such an amazing feeling.
Polaris when is your big scan?


----------



## polaris

Wow, congratulations Liliana. A little boy!! Have you got any names yet?
My scan is on Wednesday - can't wait!


----------



## LilianA

Thank you Polaris.. we still haven't got any names in mind. so wednesday!! wow I bet you can't wait.. last night i couldn't fall asleep from excitment and kept waking up to check the clock lol
I can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## Aussie Jen

HI gals.

Hearing about all your lovely baby moving and baby scan stories is beautiful. I love hearing mummies talk about their babies. :D

I'm doing well. Have had three women birth this week - all boys!! Names are Jesse, Samuel and Elijah. Cute kids, such an honour to watch them enter the world!! I have been feeling baby heaps and there is no doubt I am pregnant - heaps of people have been asking me how far I am along! I'm totally all out front; I got whistled at today by some guys on a building site and when I turned around they all looked horrified... BAHAHAHAAAAAAAA. Guess you can't tell I'm pregnant from behind, as I suspected. :rofl:

Anyhoo, not much happening for me in the way of appts and stuff. Think I have one sometime in August.

Stay well. And keep bonding with those beautiful babies.
:hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Aussie Jen said:


> HI gals.
> 
> I got whistled at today by some guys on a building site and when I turned around they all looked horrified... BAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.

:rofl: :rofl: thats so funny..good to hear from you and Im glad your doing well.


----------



## polaris

Good to hear from you Jen. Sounds like you have been busy with all the births! 

Great story about the building site boys! 

I think I'm putting as much weight on my bum as my belly at the moment so I just look pudgy and a funny shape really. But I am starting to show a little bit.

I was wondering if you have come across any ladies using hypnotherapy techniques for labour - I've got a book about it and am thinking about signing myself and OH up for a series of classes. We only get one morning of antenatal classes here and I get the feeling it's going to be pretty basic, so I'd really like a bit more preparation and I really like the sound of the hypnobirthing.


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I'm so into the hypnobirthing thing! I'm gonna be gettin some books and cds on it over the next month so that I can hopefully be as calm and serene as the mothers I've seen on You Tube :D


----------



## polaris

Mynx said:


> Oooo I'm so into the hypnobirthing thing! I'm gonna be gettin some books and cds on it over the next month so that I can hopefully be as calm and serene as the mothers I've seen on You Tube :D

Yeah that's the plan - aren't some of the births amazingly calm? We will have to compare notes!!


----------



## Mynx

Definately! I'm so phsyced up for a hypnobirth now that I'm actually looking forward to giving birth! Cant believe I just said that out loud too :rofl: 

Well it looks like we're pretty much decided on names now. If it's a boy we'll be calling him Jack Antony and if it's a girl we'll be calling her Evie Carol. The baby will be taking OH's surname (we're not married yet but will be possibly next year) which is Cipriano. 
The middle names are after my brother who died 3 years ago and my mum who died nearly 4 years ago now :) 
It took a while to find a name that sounded right with my mum's name tho but we finally had flash of inspiration over the weekend when OH noticed that the word E-vie was written on the bottom of my socks lol! 
There's also the fact we both love the film Wall-E and we love his little girlfriend robot E.V.A ... so cute!


----------



## polaris

I love the names Mynx. Are you planning to find out if it's a boy or a girl - sorry if you've already said. We have no names yet. I quite like Elinor or Aisling or Michelle for a girl, and I have no clue for a boy, maybe Thomas but am going off that a bit too! Everyone keeps asking us what names we are thinking of, I keep telling them that we are keeping it a secret, but actually we just haven't been able to agree on any yet.


----------



## Mynx

Polaris hun how did your scan go? Do tell!!!


----------



## polaris

Thanks for asking Mynx! It was fantastic, baby looks like a baby now! We could see so much more than on the 12 week scan. Apparently everything looks perfect and he/she is the right size for dates at 21 weeks. It was so lovely looking at baby waving arms and legs around. And it's amazing that you can see the chambers of the heart and the kidneys and the stomach and so on! The pictures she gave us are rubbish though, I'm a bit disappointed with them. Don't know why she couldn't have given us good pictures, because there were some beautiful photo opportunities during the scan. :hissy: Will try to post tomorrow anyway when I have access to the scanner, but honestly my 12 week photos were better! Still the main thing was to see baby and hear that everything is perfect! So happy and relieved. Afterwards I noticed she marked on my notes 'genitals not visible' so we couldn't have found out even if we wanted to.


----------



## LilianA

ohh polaris congrats that is great news.. im glad your baby is in perfect shape and I guess you will have a wonderful surprise the day of delivery. did you start shopping for baby yet?


----------



## polaris

Thanks! No we haven't started shopping yet, but we have already been offered a lot of stuff. We have to work out what we have been given and what we need. We were trying to think of names last night - it's very hard! It's such a big decision!


----------



## Mynx

Aww I'm so glad it all went well hun :) Shame the baby wasnt co operating so you could find out the gender tho! Never mind, big surprise on it's Birth Day then eh :D I didnt find out with my first and even tho I just "knew" she'd be a girl, it was still nice when they told me. 
Yes names can be sooo difficult because you know that child will end up with that name for the rest of it's life! I'm really happy with the names we've come up with for this LO, as they'll kinda grow with the child if you know what I mean? Think of Gwen Paltrow's LO, Apple... she'll be a proper Granny Smith in her 80's! :rofl: (no offence to anyone considering the name Apple btw!) 
My mum came up with my daughter's first name and I struggled to find a good middle name for her. She's called Elisha Faye, and she loves her name heh :) 
I on the other hand am not too keen on mine... Nicola Dawn - I much prefer being called Nik or Nix and tbh, my parents have never used the name Nicola with me, it's always been Nik. 
I personally really like unusual names that will grow with the child. Traditional names are always good too.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, 
well here are my scan pictures, you could see baby much clearer on the screen!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN 22 weeks - small.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## polaris

Now for my big rant - I had a midwife appointment yesterday and had a big argument with the midwife about my due date. Basically I have been going on my date of ovulation because I was temperature charting so I know when I ovulated. But because I had a long cycle, those dates are about a week behind the dates calculated from last menstrual period. So my due date from LMP is 29th October, but I know this is wrong. So I had explained this to the midwife at my booking in appointment, and she told me the date would be adjusted at the 12 week dating scan, so not to worry. 

So at the scan, by LMP I was 13+6 whereas by my dates I was 12+6. On the scan, the baby measured 13+1, so closer to my dates. But the midwife is saying that because there is only 5 days difference between that and LMP, they are going to go by LMP!! I am raging because I know it's not accurate. The hospital policy is that they will probably be pushing for induction from 10 days 'overdue', but since my dates are now a week out, that will only actually be 3 days overdue. She couldn't seem to see what my problem with this was, she was saying things like 'it's a good thing, you are further along than you think' - like as if the baby is going to come earlier just because they have decided on an earlier due date!!

So it looks like I could have a fight on my hands if I go overdue, because I really don't want to be induced just because it is hospital policy, especially because I know their dates are wrong. Just wanted to get that off my chest - now I'm going to try to put it out of my mind until the time comes. I'm still going to stick with my dates on my ticker!


----------



## LilianA

HI polaris...don't stress out too much about it at the end they can't force you to do anything you don't want. and if you say you dont want to be induced then they can't make you do it. but from what i have read before pregnancy is 40 weeks from LMP and 38 weeks from ovulation day...so it should almost add up to the same due date at the end. but hopefully you will have the baby right around it and not have to worry about being induced :)
very cute pics btw..scan pics always amaze me..its so cute to see babies while still in the womb.


----------



## polaris

LilianA said:


> HI polaris...don't stress out too much about it at the end they can't force you to do anything you don't want. and if you say you dont want to be induced then they can't make you do it. but from what i have read before pregnancy is 40 weeks from LMP and 38 weeks from ovulation day...so it should almost add up to the same due date at the end. but hopefully you will have the baby right around it and not have to worry about being induced :)
> very cute pics btw..scan pics always amaze me..its so cute to see babies while still in the womb.

Thanks! yes the scans are amazing, I could not get over how much we could see! 

The way I was calculating my due date was by adding two weeks on to my ovulation date, so that would take account of the fact that it's 38 weeks from ovulation. But you are right, hopefully the baby will come on time anyway so it won't be an issue. I was just very annoyed because I already felt that the midwife was trying to assert control, e.g. saying 'I don't want to scare you but we had a woman recently who refused to be induced, and it wasn't a good outcome'. Anyway, in the end it is my body and I am able to do my own research and make my own decisions based on what is happening at the time!


----------



## Mynx

I was 12 days late with my daughter and the placenta came out in bits rather than in one lump like it's supposed to! It was awful. I ended up having an infection because the hospital didnt make sure all the bits of placenta were gone. I was still passing large clots 6 weeks after her birth and was very poorly. Ended up on antibiotics and something to try and control the bleeding. Not a very pleasant experience at all. I've told the MW that this time I dont want to go more than a few days over due if I can help after my last experience, and she said it's not a problem. 
Polaris, you stick to your guns hun, gut instinct usually tells you the right thing to do. I can understand why they dont like women to go overdue having been on the wrong side of it myself, but at the same time if you're positive that your dates are correct rather than theirs, then as I say, gut instinct is usually right! 

Anyways girls, how's things with you all? The weather has been fabulous but sweaty :( Not so good! I'm just glad that the last part of my pregnancy will be pretty much in the winter, but then again, I'm still suffering in this bloody heat! 
After my little scare on Friday, I've spent the weekend doing absolutely nothing! It's great :D Back at work tomorrow, then 4 days of work and I have a week off!!! Woot! Gonna start painting the nursery on my week off so that paint fumes have had a good chance to clear out before baby comes. We're gonna be doing the I Love My Bear theme as it's a lovely neutrual one. The room is so small that only light colours will help in making it look bigger, but we will be getting gender specific carpet from my best friend who has some offcuts of blue and pink :D Cant wait to get started!


----------



## polaris

Wow the nursery plans sound beautiful Mynx! We have such a long way to go. OH's dad is a builder so he is helping us out with some of the major work that needs to be done. He was round at the weekend measuring windows etc. We are getting a quote from him to get the upstairs of the house double-glazed and dry-lined, after that we need to get floors, and then finally I'll be able to start thinking about decorating. So lots still to do!!


----------



## Mynx

I know what you mean hun, it's sooo daunting!


----------



## LilianA

Hi ladies.. how are you all doing? I hope your all well. I made a mistake the other night andd had very spicy food, I woke up at 5:30 in pain and was back and forth to the bathroom for 2 hours with severe diarrhea. another thing is I can't seem to control my weight gain!! I have gained 4 lbs in the last week!!! how is that posssible. I am eating normal and trying to watch out..Yesterday morning i was 2 lbs less than this morning.
I have a doctors appointment monday. that is pretty much all thats new with me. 
have a great day girls


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Well all is good here. I now have proper kicks that are visible from the outside - so cool, I can happily sit and watch my belly move for hours, LOL! OH felt the baby move for the first time last night, I was so happy that he finally got to feel it!

Liliana - sorry to hear that you are struggling with weight gain. I think that it might be better not to weigh yourself too often, because your weight can go up and down a lot from day to day anyway as you have found, and also if you are eating healthily then there's not a whole lot you can do about the weight gain at the moment. Are you doing any exercise, this can help to keep weight gain under control, even a walk every evening would make a difference. I'm trying to go swimming once or twice a week and still doing my yoga too. Having said that, I weighed myself this morning after reading your post and I've put on about 4 pounds recently too (not too sure when I weighed myself last). I'm just trying not to worry about it cos there's nothing we can do at the moment once we are eating healthy, I think I could stay away from the chocolate and cakes a bit more though, LOL.

Jen - how are you doing, haven't heard from you in ages?

Mynx- hope that all is going well with you too. Hope you are now totally rested and recovered after your scare last week.


----------



## Mynx

Hey LilianA. I wouldnt worry about your weight too much hun, it fluctuates daily anyways and being pregnant it's gonna fluctuate alot more on a daily, (sometimes hourly too!) basis. Mine's been up and down. I know I've put on a little too much but I'm trying to resist the urge to weigh myself all the time now cos I only get stressed about it. I'll have plenty of time after baby's born to start losing it. The MW isnt concerned by how much weight I'm putting on, she doesnt even weigh me at appointments and said that every woman is different and varying factors contribute to weight gain. Fluid, baby, boobs, etc. Please dont stress about it :hugs: 

I'm fine, I'm officially on my week off now altho we havent started on the nursery yet, we're at my OH's flat this weekend to start getting his things packed up ready for the big move in August. Dinner with his parents later on and we'll be taking the doppler over so they can hear the heartbeat :D 
Been feeling very little movement till last night when I felt 3 big kicks when we were using the doppler! OH felt them thru the doppler and got a little freaked out at first but then you couldnt get the smile of his face after that hehe! 
Work has been good since cutting down my hours and my boss seems to be alot nicer now that my bump is showing. Strange eh. 

Anyways, hope you ladies have a great day :) 

Take care! :hug:

*Just to add..... 17 days till our scan!!! :happydance:*


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, all.

How we doing? I am relatively well. Had a bit of a scare last week - had a UTI start on Thursday and just dealt with it like I know how (Ural from the chemist and lots of water). Anyway by Saturday there was bright red blood in my urine - not good. Went to hospital and turns out the infection had gotten to my kidneys. I started to feel period-like cramping and they were concerned my body was going into premature labour; after some doses of antibiotics though, it all calmed down. There's a lesson for us all - if you have any kind of infection, however 'normal' you think it is go and get it all checked out!

Regarding the hypnobirthing, I did this with Emily and it was wonderful. I have also seen alot of women use the general long, slow breaths and relaxing technique very well and they have been the most calm labours. I did Calm Birth, but have also had good things of Hypnobirthing and Birth Skills. I'd recommend the books "Birth Skills" by Juju Sundin, "The New Active Birth" by Janet Balaskas, "A Good Birth, A Safe Birth" by Diana Korte, "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth" by Ina May Gaskin, "The Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth" by Henci Goer and "Birthing From Within" by Pam England. I'd also recommend the DVD "Birth As We Know It". If you can get your hands on any of these easily (check the library) I'd highly recommend you get them all.

About going overdue, Polaris, the risks of various things obviously do get slightly higher for everyday that baby is not born after your due date. The biggest problem is that we don't know EXACTLY when the baby is due; consider that not every baby takes exactly 40 weeks to bake and that every woman's cycle is different. Mynx, at the end of the day no one will ever know if your retained placenta is because you went over dates (case in point: when was your baby actually due?? - you say you were 9 days over, but if your dates were slightly out, which is obviously quite common as we use the same formula for every baby and woman, then you could have possibly been more or less than 9 days over). Sometimes things happen and we can put no real reason on it. I've seen babies who were "overdue" born with so much vernix you couldn't tell it was a baby under there (which can be an indication that the baby wasn't quite cooked yet) and I've seen babies born early who are dry and wrinkly (which can be an indication that the baby was overcooked)... Polaris, at the end of the day: 1. Do your own research. 2. Talk to your partner and decide on what your limits are. 3. Remember that you can say no without feeling guilty or being rude; just tell them you are making an informed choice as you understand the risks, and thank them for their concerns. 4. When making a decision: BRAND (B - Benefits, R - Risks, A - Alternatives, N - what happens if we do Nothing?, D - Decide).

Well, I have ranted enough. Still on hols from uni (I have 3 weeks left - YAY) but have 5 women due to birth between now and end of August!!

Take care all. :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

DD was 12 days overdue. I was due to be induced on the Monday afternoon but I went into labour on the Sunday night and had her by 10am on the Monday :) She was jaundiced for a couple of days after which they told me is common in overdue babies, so who knows just how overdue she was, if at all! Even so, it's not a risk I want to take again after that nasty infection. It was awful :( It really hampered the important weeks of bonding as I was in so much pain.

Re the hypnobirthing/relaxation birth... I'm going to be ordering a cd from Ebay on Hypnobirthing. OH doesnt think this will work for me as I can get stressed quite easily but I'm crossing my fingers and hoping I can get the techniques right :) I'm soooo looking forward to the actual labour because of this hope too lol! 

Well, I'm almost half way there now, and only 14 days till our anomoly scan!! :happydance: 

Hope you girls are all well, it's been so quiet in here lately! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Jen - thanks for all the information and also the suggested reading material. Must check the library once I get back from my holidays. Sorry to hear about your scare, I would be so frightened if I saw red blood! So glad that the antibiotics have sorted it out. Like you say, it just shows how important it is to be a bit more cautious when pregnant.

Mynx - that's great that you are going to be doing the hypnobirthing too. We have decided to go to classes with a hypnotherapist, so I will let you know what I learn from that too. I have a book and a couple of CDs and am working my way through it and trying to do the relaxation every day.

Liliana - I hope your doctors appointment went well.

We are going on holidays on Saturday for two weeks, going to Croatia, can't wait! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LilianA

Hello ladies.. how is everyone doing? I hope your all having a great day. 
Jen-so sorry you had to go thru that it must have been a big scare. im glad your doing better now and good luck on your last few weeks in school.

Polaris- two week vacation wow that sounds like fun.. have a great time and enjoy.. will you be coming on this site while gone? 

mynx- I hope your doing well hun I thought i read a thread that you posted that you werent feeling so good!! is everything ok? I hope your feeling better by now.

well I am kinda stressed out these days as my husbands company asked us to move to Houston-Texas and it looks like we will once we sell our house. the thing that stressing me out is i would have rather been all settled and relaxed in my home when i have the baby rather than in the middle of a move or somewhere i have no clue were. also i really like my doctor and would like to have the baby here. at the moment we have no clue when we will be moving because with the current market its hard to predict when the house would sell but we have only till the end of the year since they will be closing the branch here. I just hope everything falls into place and things work out easily.
sunday we are leaving to Houston for a week :) I can't wait its not exactly a vacation cuz DH has to work but we will have fun after work hours and I'll get to see the city we will live in. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

LilianA - Feeling much better now thanks hun :) Was having wierd cramps but someone suggested they might be BH, which I guess is possible? * shrugs * They've gone now and we've spent the last 2 days decorating our living room...we're just giving the whole flat a fresh lick of paint before we start on the nursery :) 
How exciting for you about moving! I hope everything falls into place easily for you too hunny :) 

Polaris - looking forward to hearing about your hypnobirthing classes. Unfortunately we cant afford anything like that so the books and cds will be the next best thing for us!! And off to Croatia too? My OH went there a few years back and he said it was gorgeous there. I've seen the video he made and it does look spectacular. I'm sure you'll have a great time, but if we dont see you before you go, have a safe flight and have loads of fun! Make the most of your quality time with your OH :hugs: 

Jen - hope you're doing ok hun, and not working too hard! How's that UTI of yours? Hope all is well in that department! Thanks for the recommendations on the hypnobirthing books, I certainly will be looking for some of those as I'm really keen to experience this for myself :D It means I will actually look forward to labour if you can believe that :rofl: 

Anyways, tomorrow I'm off out for lunch with Nikkinoonoo and her gorgeous daughter Jessica, and I expect there'll be some retail therapy in there too :) I just hope it isnt too hot as trapsing round the shops in the heat is no fun! 
Take care and speak to you all soon :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Evening girls... what a great day :) The weather stayed good and Jessie was a little angel, incredibly funny and as always, gorgeous! The retail therapy was great too.. got some new bras in a bigger size (gone up a cup size *eek*) and they feel much more comfortable on my poor itchy boobies :blush: Had a great day in all, but thoroughly exhausting!!! 

Hope everyone else has had a good day :) xXx


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies.
Well were off on our hols so bye for now and I'll talk to you in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mynx

Awww hun have a great time and a safe flight! :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hello ladies 

I hope your all doing well and enjoying your time. we are back from our trip it was nice. I kinda feel now that maybe its better if the whole move happens real quick and before baby comes that way we can feel more settled down when baby arrives but if not thats fine too.
I feel like my belly really popped out the last two weeks. I will take a pic soon and post it on the bump thread. 
well girls have a great night and hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi all.

How are we?? Awefully quiet...

Well, I've started back at uni. It's nice to be back. Got a decent tummy now, which makes it hard to fit in those chairs with the fixed side desks. LOL.

What has everyone been up to?

I've recovered from the UTI and now have a wisdom tooth coming through, so back on the antibiotics for an abscess (spelling?).

Mynx - Good to hear you're looking forward to labour. I am, too! Have you gotten any books or DVDs you're happy with yet? Have you had anymore braxton hicks?

Lil - Sad to hear you have to move at this time. I have heard that pregnancy brings big changes in people's lives - and not just the adding to the family kind! Lots of pregnant ladies end up moving, taking up study or changing careers. It's quite funny, really.

Polaris - How are you? Not sure when you get back from Croatia, but hope you're having/had a ball!

Stay well everyone.

:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hey Jen :) 

I'm doing well apart from being diagnosed with SPD :( I've been signed off work with it but I'm due to go back on Tuesday.. that looks unlikely tbh cos if I spend an hour on my feet then I'm in agony so I'm gonna go back to my doctor on Monday and ask to be signed off again.
Aside from that, things are good :) We had our anomoly scan on 22nd and things are great :D Baby is doing well, all organs, fingers, toes, and limbs are present and correct ... oh and it's a GIRL !!!!!! 
Our little Evie Carole is a proper little wriggler too! Oh and I have an anterior placenta too which means it cushions much of her movements... no wonder I havent felt any big kicks yet, just little movements really low down lol! 

Hope you're well and your wisdom tooth isnt giving you too much grief!! Hope you're enjoying being back at uni too :) 

As for the other girlies.. where are you all!! Hope you're all ok and doing well :D xXx


----------



## LilianA

Hello Ladies.. 

Jen- good to hear from you, its been a while. good luck with you studies and its so true about the big changes. after having my son I felt the need to do something different and something for myself so after a few months started school again and got my masters degree. I guess this time around moving and maybe finding a job would be wonderful. with the current economy its been so hard to find a job and I kinda feel too empty with out one if you know what i mean.
sorry to hear about ur wisdon tooth, what a time for it to start acting up. I got two removed about a year ago and I spent a couple weeks in alot of pain afterwards so I can relate to what your feeling I hope it gets better soon and you don't have to do anything with it till after baby arrives.

Mynx- hun so sorry to hear about the SPD. I sure hope you feel better very soon. but its good that you take it easy for now and rest instead of work. 
congrats on your little girl. and what a beautiful name you have for her I really like the name Evie its so pretty and cute.
Polaris- I hope your having a great time on your vacation and don't forget to drop us a couple lines when you get back.
I really can't wait to see the baby and hold him. 
take care girls


----------



## Mynx

Thanks LilianA :D 
I've been back to the doctor today and have been signed off for a further 4 weeks so there'll probably only be a couple of weeks left of work before I start my unofficial Mat Leave (got some holiday to use :D) and the doctor said to go back and get another certificate for the rest of the time. 
I had a call from the hospital about a kidney scan (for me, not for baby!) just to rule out kidney problems with all the back pain and I have that next Tuesday. I'm pretty sure it's not a kidney thing and so is my consultant but she just wanted to make sure because I've had some major foot swellings lately, yet my urine tests and blood pressure are all fine :shrug:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls - just got back from hols on Saturday but only just getting the chance to catch up with you all. We had a fantastic time, I'm so glad we decided to go at this stage because I wasn't too tired to enjoy it. OH is getting really excited about baby now and even wants to come to my GP appointment with me on Friday! We have picked out some names too but they're not definite yet. 

Mynx - so sorry to hear about the SPD, sounds painful. Good that you've got signed off work though. Woohoo - congrats on your scan and on having a little girl! I love your choice of name too.

Liliana - I hope the trip to Houston went well. It is a stressful time to have the upheaval of a move, especially when it's so uncertain when it will actually happen, but try not to worry too much about it, hun, I'm sure everything will fall into place for you.

Jen - glad you are enjoying being back in college. Bad luck about the wisdom tooth but at least you are getting it seen to.

I'm off to my yoga class now so I'll talk to you girls soon.


----------



## Mynx

Ah Polaris hun, welcome back! Glad you had a good time and you werent too tired to enjoy it :) It's so nice when OH gets excited about the baby, my OH has gone into an overdrive of excitement since we found out we're having a girl bless him :) 
He moves in to my flat in 2 weeks and I was supposed to be doing some helping out on the day but with this SPD it's looking like I'll be staying at home and maybe making a few plates of sarnies to feed the working boys lol! Ah well, I'd have been pretty useless without SPD anyways! We're going to his place over the weekend to carry on with packing things up and to have dinner with his parents, and this will probably be my last trek over there (thank god, it's such a journey :() and then he wont be coming back with me, but staying at his place to carry on with packing etc. He'll be there for 2 weeks, so that'll be tough on us :( 
It took us ages to come up with the name Evie for our daughter but it was the only name we both liked that sounded nice with my mum's name (Carol) I told my aunt yesterday about our choice of name and she was really pleased. She was VERY close to my mum and is always checking up on me to make sure I'm ok. She's said she's looking forward to being a surrogate grandma even tho she has grandkids already, bless her :) 

As for me, apart from my SPD I feel pretty good. I know that I have to get cracking on a load of things over the next fortnight before OH moves in but I just keep putting it off.. :dohh: I'll probably get started next week :) 

Hope everyone is well and bumps are growing nicely ;) xXx


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, all.

Been flat out. 3 babies born this week for me, 2 this morning within 2 hours of each other! And after witnessing 20 odd wonderful births, I finally got to catch my first bub. I am on a high. :thumbup:

Mynx - sorry to here about your SPD. I have a wonderful book called 'Relieving Pelvic Pain During and After Pregnancy' that I bought for a woman I supported who had SPD. You can check it out here:
https://www.amazon.com/Relieving-Pelvic-During-After-Pregnancy/dp/0897934806
Hope this is helpful. Good luck with your OH moving in!!

Polaris - welcome back. Sounds like you had a ball. Well done. :)

Lil - hey mate, what you been up to then??

Off to go to bed. Only 4 hours in the last 24. LOL. Self inflicted, but so worth it!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hey girls.
Well I had a miserable day today. Woke up this morning to find a speeding ticket in the post - 75 km/h in a 'special speed limit zone' of 60 km/h. I am raging as I actually never speed and I'm sure I must have thought the speed limit was 80 km/h. Then I had a really difficult day in work as an old client turned up out of the blue and has just been made homeless. Then I got a phone call from my boss who basically told me that there is unlikely to be a job for me when my contract expires at the end of September. The whole situation is very complicated, basically I'm on a trainee contract which is supposed to be upgraded at the start of October when I am fully qualified. Except that there aren't any jobs. She said that I 'may' be able to take maternity leave under my current contract if I apply for early maternity leave to start before the end of September but that depends on the health board 'not noticing' that my current contract is up at the end of September. So I really don't know what will happen, as I am hardly likely to get another job anywhere at this stage. Also, I have found out that I will have to go for a job interview on the week of the 5th October, even though there actually are no jobs! Even the job application form is about 20 pages long! The thoughts of it all are quite depressing and I'm also not sure how we will manage financially.

On the positive side, I had a check up with my GP and everything is perfect with baby.


----------



## LilianA

ohh polaris..first of all welcome back.. I am so sorry to hear about your bad day and your job situation..I hope it all works itself out for the best.. does your OH have a good stable job? the current economy has no mercy on anyone.

Jen- wow girl thats alot of babies in 2 days..you better get some good resting time.

mynx- I'm hope your two weeks pass by fast and you are joined with your hubby very soon. till then enjoy having the whole bed to yourself lol.

we now are working on our house just touching up here and there to get it in perfect condition to show. in a few days it will be on the market and I will have to be ready at any minute for people to call the agent and want to look at it on the spot which means I have to clean clean and clean 24 hours a day to keep it in show condition!! with a toddler thats not going to be the easiest thing. but im excited to get this thing going and maybe be able to move before im too heavy and find a doctor down there that im comfortable with and all.
I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## polaris

LilianA said:


> ohh polaris..first of all welcome back.. I am so sorry to hear about your bad day and your job situation..I hope it all works itself out for the best.. does your OH have a good stable job? the current economy has no mercy on anyone.
> 
> Jen- wow girl thats alot of babies in 2 days..you better get some good resting time.
> 
> mynx- I'm hope your two weeks pass by fast and you are joined with your hubby very soon. till then enjoy having the whole bed to yourself lol.
> 
> we now are working on our house just touching up here and there to get it in perfect condition to show. in a few days it will be on the market and I will have to be ready at any minute for people to call the agent and want to look at it on the spot which means I have to clean clean and clean 24 hours a day to keep it in show condition!! with a toddler thats not going to be the easiest thing. but im excited to get this thing going and maybe be able to move before im too heavy and find a doctor down there that im comfortable with and all.
> I hope you all have a great day.

OH has a stable job but he only works part-time so we do depend a lot on my salary. Hopefully everything works out for the best anyway. Sorry for moaning yesterday, I just felt quite depressed with the whole situation, but there is a lot of people worse off than me, we will survive, we are not going to starve! I'm going to try not to worry about it too much anyway as there's nothing I can do, hopefully I'll be able to take maternity leave under my current contract and the hopefully the job situation will improve a bit by the time I'm ready to go back to work. We will manage somehow!

I hope your house sells quickly and you can get moved and settled in plenty of time before the baby comes.


----------



## LilianA

hello ladies

I hope your all doing well and enjoying your time. I had visitors over the weekend and was doing alot for the past couple weeks in terms of packing and getting the house ready to put up for sale. and I think I was working myself too hard because I was getting way too many BH contractions, it got me really worried at one point but now I have been taking it easy after the guests left and I barely got any :)
what about you all ?? anything new going on? 
ohh haha I got a lecture about my weight gain from the doc at my last visit. so far I have gained 23 pound and feel like a whale. she told me if I don't gain anymore baby and I will be fine so im trying to watch out as much as possible.


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Good to hear from you Liliana. Sounds like preparations for the house move are going well. Good that you have some time to take it easy now though.

I am really tired all week, haven't felt so tired since 1st tri. Think it might be partly the weather though, it's very heavy and humid here at the moment. I'm also seriously stressed about my job situation, I'm trying not to let it get to me too much but it's hard.

How's things going with the others - Mynx? Jen?


----------



## LilianA

HI polaris..good to hear from you. sorry that your so stressed about your job situation I hope it all works itself out for the best.who knows maybe after delivery you will find a much better opportunity. I wish I could help relieve your stress :hugs2:
as for my house thing its still up in the air to when the move will be but we got the house ready for sale and to show people. so hopefully people will start coming soon and we can get this thing going. its hard keeping the house 100% sparkling clean all the time especially with a toddler.

mynx, Jen I hope your both doing well and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## LilianA

HI gals... where is everyone? I hope your all doing well and enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy. I can't wait to meet this little guy even though i know the first few month i will be missing the good night sleep (well somewhat these days) 

well just thought i would say hi and check on everyone. 

take care


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls! 
Things here are good thanks, OH moved in last weekend so everything was a bit hectic for a few days in the run up to the move and once he'd moved in here too! I felt completely helpless when the van came and they were loading it up. Usually I'd be there shifting stuff in too but I had strict orders to just stay put lol!! I made up for it with the unpacking tho :D Still got a little bit to do but we're getting there! It's been very tiring for both of us, OH has relapsing/remitting Multiple Sclerosis so something like this can set off a relapse and altho he's been sore for the last 2 weeks, it's seems to be quite a mild relapse so far *touches wood* 

I had a growth scan yesterday to make sure everything is ok and our little girl is measuring perfect for her dates!! Amniotic fluid is normal too. It was so nice to see her again, and it really looks like she's starting to fill out with all the baby fat :D I'll post the one pic that we got when I get the camera out later on ... we only got one pic cos the scan tech said that after 25 weeks, there's not alot of point in getting piccies cos you can only ever see one body part at a time..baby's too big to do whole body shots lol!

My SPD is still a problem, I've now been signed off work till the start of my Mat Leave and I've been advised to take it at the earliest time I can (another 3 weeks) and I also have holiday that I can add on to the beginning of that so I need to go and sort things out with HR at work to confirm dates etc. 
I've also developed Carpal Tunnel syndrome...how bloody uncomfortable is that?!?!?! It's awful! It wakes me up at night and will keep me awake for hours when it's painful. Most of the time it feels like my thumb and two forefingers are numb and tingly but first thing in the morning it can be quite painful :( Not good! MW said it often happens during pregnancy and is nothing to worry about. Easy for her to say when she can feel ALL her fingers :rofl: 
I have some major swelling in my feet and have done for a couple of weeks now, my fingers and hands can get swollen too, but MW wasnt concerned as my urine has come back clear and my BP is on the low side of normal, so no pre eclampsia worries just yet! 

It's funny girls, when I did this pregnancy lark the first time round, all those years ago, my body coped so much better .. I was just too naiive at the time so my emotions werent really ready back then. This time round, my emotions are ready, willing and able but my body is really struggling! I'm pretty sure that this will be our last baby, altho to be fair, I said that 17 years ago when I gave birth to DD and said it right up till I fell pregnant with this one!! :rofl: 
You just never know what's round the corner eh!! 

LilianA, I've gained probably a little more than you have and I'm further behind than you!! Dont worry about your weight hun, you'll have plenty of time to shift the pounds once LO arrives :D I think a bit of my extra weight gain is my fluid retention as my feet often look like Mr Stay Puft from Ghostbusters :rofl:

Polaris, please dont let your job situation stress you out :hugs: And the tiredness, it's almost like we're being prepared for being knackered all the time once our babies get here !!! 

Anyways, that's my little essay done :lol: I hope everyone is well and is having a good weekend so far :) 

:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone, wow it has been quiet on this thread for a while! I hope that is because everything is going well with you all and you are busy getting ready for baby.

Well I am definitely starting to feel tired again and bump seems to be getting in the way more over the past week. I can't bend over properly and am very conscious of the weight of baby when i'm walking around. It's a bit like the first three months when you are so aware of the pregnancy all the time because of symptoms, now baby is really making his/her presence felt again!

I'm really looking forward to meeting baby, but worried too because I have so much to do before he/she arrives! The house is still in bits. And I still don't know if I have a job or not yet, so I haven't really been able to buy anything yet. Hoping to find out early next week. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mynx

It sure has been quiet in here over the last few weeks! Hope all is well with you girls :D 

Well, OH has been moved in now for a month and we've got the majority of his unpacking done but there's still alot to do, in that stuff of mine I've had to move around now doesnt have a home lol! I have about a million pair of shoes that used to go under my bed with no problem but we're now using OH's bed as it's newer than my old one and the bed practically sits on the floor... said shoes are now in bin liners and taking up space in our bedroom... cant work out where to put them just yet... cant find the energy to put them anywhere! 
OH's multiple sclerosis flare up has since settled down and he's feeling alot better, thank god! It means that we can finally get some things done around the house. I want to have everything ready for when I'm about 32 weeks and that includes the baby's room and the rest of my hospital bag packed. Baby's stuff is packed (altho not washed yet) but I just have this feeling that I'm gonna be giving birth earlier than I should.. I dunno why, I think she'll be a couple of weeks early :shrug: 

As for me, well I'm feeling cream crackered most days. My bump is huge and I know I've put on just over 2 stone and I still have 11 weeks left!!! :shock: I promised myself that I wouldnt put on the same amount I did with DD (4 stone!) but it looks like I'm going down that road already. 
My SPD still niggles, especially if I've done too much walking or moving around. I'm sat down for most of the day apart from a short shopping trip to the supermarket and I usually really feel that on my hips and pelvis after .. not so good. TBH the lack of moving around so much has probably contributed to my weight gain! 
Baby is kicking ALL the time.. she has her busy times about 4 or 5 times a day and has started to kick me up in the ribs which is bloody uncomfortable! The BH dont help either but I gotta say, at least they're not painful!
I'm officially on holiday at work now, and start Mat Leave next week!!! Whoop!! My sick pay had run out so cash has been a little tight the last few weeks but hopefully we'll be getting back on track before the baby is born :) 

Anyways girls, I'm off, the house unfortunately wont clean itself - when does this nesting instinct kick in? I cant see any sign of it yet :rofl: 

Hope you're all well and your babies are behaving and not making you feel too tired or crappy. 

One more thing I have to say.... HEARTBURN!!! I HATE IT!!!!!!


----------



## LilianA

Hi Ladies.. how are you? I hope your all doing well. can you believe we are almost at the end already?? sometimes it feels like forever and other times I can't believe how fast it went. 
well I have had a very busy and frustrating few weeks. aparently my son's school and doctor think he is autistic to some degree and you can imagine how that news got me. so now we are taking him to specialty doctors to get a diagnosis. then my husbands company asked him to move to Houston right away so we have to be there within two weeks. I was hoping to have the baby and sell the house before moving but thats not going to happen. I have to find a good hospital and doctor and I have no clue where we would put our son while giving birth as we don't know anyone there.. ufff just so much and so little time. oh and my son just started therapies at school and now I have to get him into a new school there..hopfully his records will just transfer there with no complications.
sorry gals for the rant I feel better now lol. 
pregnancy wise im doing good.. hope your all well and enjoying the last few weeks of sleep.


----------



## polaris

Wow it sounds like you have both been busy!

Liliana - stressful couple of weeks by the sound of it. I'm sorry to hear about your son, at least his difficulties have been noticed by the school and he can get the support that he needs. It must be a blow though. Not a great time to have to move either is it, but you will get through it! It's amazing what we can do when we have to.

Mynx - I'm glad that OH has settled in and that he's feeling better. How are the two of you getting on living together? Apart from the lack of storage space, LOL!

I am still so not organised! I think I now have all the stuff that I need for my hospital bag and for the first few days. Apart from the travel system. But the house is still a building site - it is really starting to stress me out! We are still waiting on a replacement window (one was the wrong size) and there's nothing more we can do until it arrives! If baby decides to come early we will not be able to bring it upstairs! Argghh!!!

The good news is that I have got my job!! Yippee!!! I am so relieved. I am off work on study leave at the moment, then I have to go back to work at the new grade for three weeks, then I am on maternity leave! I know it's going to be very tiring going back to work, especially as I will have quite a long commute, but it will be worth it for the financial security. It also means that I can take all my unpaid leave and won't have to go back to work till next September!


----------



## LilianA

Thanks Polaris.. I am so happy for you that you have your job it must be such a reliefe.
as for my son..he is a mild case but I am so greatful for the school system and services and the effort people do to help it is amazing I have lots of hope that he will be totally fine in a few years.
speaking of hospital bag!! I totally forgot about it lol. but I guess I can't get that ready till I settle in houston. I sure hope this baby doesn't decide to come early.

mynx- how are you hun. sounds like alot is going on with you.. I hear you on the weight thing lol. I have gained hmm 32 lbs so far and I feel like a whale but its alot better than the 70 I gained with my son lol. 
I'm glad ur hubby is feeling better and you can get ready for baby's arrival. and hopefully very soon ur pain will be gone too hang in there not much left. i have been having sciatica pain down my left leg sometimes I can't walk right because of it. 

Jen- I hope your doing well and your pregnancy is going great. I hope we hear from you soon.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hello everyone! Yes I am still alive and well!!

My pergnancy has been going not too bad, apart from a pretty bad UTI, followed by thrush, followed by a wisdom tooth extraction, and now an irritable uterus. :thumbup:

Bah - it could be worse I guess!

The upside is that I am totally finished my prac and now just have classes to attend for uni. Emily is doing well - I've started her in childcare one day a week and she loves it. It gives me a good break, too.

I have read all your posts but can't remember for the life of me questions I wanted to ask. Who was getting alot of BH but then they settled down when you rested?? That's likely irritable uterus, same as me. Not harmful unless you don't heed the warning signs and slow down!

As for being ready - I can't even open the door properly into the nursery. LOL. Whoops. I also haven't even started packing my hospital bag - gee all you girls that have are super organised!!

Just wanted to let you know all is well and see what you've all been up to.

Chat again soon. :hugs:


----------



## LilianA

Hello ladies.. how is everyone doing? its getting really close now and we could have these babies at anytime. I don't know if you all are still coming here or not. I found this thread on the second page.. anyway I just wanted to say hi and see how you all were doing. 

Jen- how are you girl? I hope you pregnancy is going well and your not too tired.

Polaris- how did the baby flipping go? I hope you were able to get the baby head down. 

Mynx- hi hun, I haven't seen you around here lately I hope everything is ok and your still cooking your baby.

as for me, we moved to Houston and have 95% of the boxes emptied and in place I still need to get some stuff for baby like daipers and creams and little stuff like that so im not feeling 100% ready.
Im not too happy with the doctor i have now. compared to my previous doc.. she was so sweet and like a mother but this one is younger and straight to the point and dry but she is the only one I could find that would allow me to try for a vbac and accept me at this stage. she did say that i only have till my due date to go into labor naturally or else its c-section and I have a scan next monday to see how big baby has gotten if he's too big it also looks like c-section. oh well! at this point I feel i can't do much and i really would like the baby out either way.
well I hope to hear your news soon
take care ladies


----------



## polaris

Hey Liliana - good to hear from you.

Unfortunately the ECV was not successful so I have been booked in for a C-section next Tuesday. I can't believe that this time next week my baby will be here! Felt a bit wobbly and upset after the appointment today (when I got my date). I think it was just that everything felt like it was going out of my control and the thought of having C-section and also just feeling that I still have so much to do and worrying if everything will be ready in time. But I'm feeling a bit better again now. I can't wait to meet baby but it feels very unreal!


----------



## LilianA

WOW polaris!!! how exciting! next tuesday you get to meet your bub and know if its a boy or girl.. I wish you the best of luck and look at it this way at least you won't go thru the long process of labor and maybe end up with a c-section anyway and be completely upset and run out of energy..this way you are mentally prepared and in just few minutes you meet you baby. im so excited for you. please come on here and drop us a few lines when you get a chance and tell us how it all went and maybe a pic if you can. 
good luck


----------



## polaris

Thanks Liliana!

Apparently I will be in hospital for 5 days so I'm not sure when I'll get online. But I will definitely update with pics when I get the chance.

These are the gorgeous scan pics we got on Friday - you can see baby's face quite clearly - I love them!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN038 small.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LilianA

oh wow soo cute!! it looks like the baby is smiling in the first one. I bet you are getting really excited and nervous right now..I had a c-section with my first and most likely will have another one this time don't worry its not a big deal at all and you won't feel a thing. I wish you the best of luck and a great birth experience. can't wait to hear about it and about the baby :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Yes I am - the only thing is that we have been so busy trying to get the house in order that I haven't really had much time to get worried! I think that was probably a good thing. So happy now because all of the dust is gone and the house is actually starting to look civilized rather than like a building site. We have one final wall left to paint this morning, then just have to sort the baby's stuff into drawers and then we are finally ready! It's so exciting but I still can't believe that this time tomorrow morning I will be booking myself into the hospital to meet my baby! We are planning to go out for a meal tonight - our last date as a couple without children!!


----------



## Mynx

Awww wow hun, hope all goes well!! Good luck and keep us posted as and when you can :) Big hugs to you and your OH! xXx


----------



## LilianA

Hi Polaris.. just wanted to tell you i was thinking of you and i hope everything went perfectly as planned and you have your precious baby in your arms I bet you are over the clouds now :cloud9: ..congrats in advance hun :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Well we now have a beautiful baby boy, Thomas Joseph, born Tuesday 27th by C-section, weighing 6 lb 9 oz. He is absolutely adorable, so tiny, he is really like my OH as well, they have the exact same facial expressions at times, LOL, OH was imitating Thomas the other day and I was in stitches laughing because there is such a resemblance! 

I only got home from the hospital on Friday, could have gone home on Thursday but Thomas was a little bit jaundiced and had been very drowsy, I was having to wake him and stimulate him for feeds, so I decided to stay in an extra day just for the reassurance and support of the nurses and midwives really. I am healing up well and much better able to function than I expected to me. And Thomas is doing brilliantly, although he is definitely a night-time baby at the moment so I'm not getting too much sleep. Luckily my OH has two weeks off work and my mum is here helping out too. He's getting weighed again tomorrow. It's amazing how every little thing is so exciting and how much he changes every day. Like his cord stump came off the other day and I was so thrilled! He's a week old today, I can't believe it. It's hard work but worth every second of it. 

I have loads of beautiful photos but they are on the other computer but I promise that I will post some in the next couple of days! And I'll do a birth story too at some stage!


----------



## LilianA

ohhh wow congrats polaris im so happy for you.. I bet he is gorgeous..can't wait to see pictures.
im glad you are feeling well and have help. I have a doctors appointment today, last week i was 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced she didn't expect me to make it to this appointment but here i am still wabbling around. I am so exhausted and can't wait to have this baby. im hoping to be further dilated and have to go to the hospital today!! that would be great.
congrats again polaris its hard work but its the best work in the world.

mynx- how are you doing hun??? where are you? I hope all is well.

Jen- we haven't heard from you in a very long time. I hope your pregnancy is going well and please drop us a line when you get time.


----------



## polaris

Ooh not long to go now! Any day now I will be logging on to hear about your new arrival! Will try and post photos later on.


----------



## polaris

A couple of photos of my beautiful boy:
The first one is me and him in the hospital when he was just one day old, the others were taken at home when he was about 4 days old. I love the one of him sucking his thumb, he was so chuffed when it ended up in his mouth, he doesn't have the co-ordination to put it in his mouth on purpose but he always has his hands up towards his mouth (as you can see in the third photo) and he was so delighted with himself when the thumb ended up in there!!
 



Attached Files:







020 one day old.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 9









040 with daddy.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7









043 4 days old.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9









047 sucking his thumb.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LilianA

oh my godness he is soo adorable and as perfect as can be. I bet you can't take your eyes off of him.. congrats dear and thanks for sharing the photos. and you look great by the way, you don't look like you had a baby last week!! 
how are you doing with the lack of sleep?? 
I am now 4 cm dilated and ready to go just waiting for contractions to come on. the doc said if i make it to my due date she will try and break the water and help me out instead of doing c-section right away since my body seems so ready so i was glad to hear that.


----------



## polaris

LilianA said:


> oh my godness he is soo adorable and as perfect as can be. I bet you can't take your eyes off of him.. congrats dear and thanks for sharing the photos. and you look great by the way, you don't look like you had a baby last week!!
> how are you doing with the lack of sleep??
> I am now 4 cm dilated and ready to go just waiting for contractions to come on. the doc said if i make it to my due date she will try and break the water and help me out instead of doing c-section right away since my body seems so ready so i was glad to hear that.

Ooh that is exciting, it's all getting close now. Can't wait to see photos of your little one too!

Thanks for asking, I am tired but it's all worth it. He was weighed yesterday and has regained his birth-weight and put on another 5 pounds, so he's now 6 lb 14 oz! I'm so proud!


----------



## LilianA

oh that is wonderful!! are you breastfeeding? i remember with my son it was so exciting to get him weighed every visit and see how much he gained and how much taller he gets. isn't it amazing how every little things makes you so happy with LO's.


----------



## polaris

Yes I am breast-feeding, it is going really well, he has latched on easily from the start really and I haven't had any problems with sore nipples or anything.

The only problem that I have is that he seems to get a lot of wind at night and won't settle back into his Moses basket after a feed. Last night I had to sleep with him curled up on my chest, which I said that I would never take my baby into bed with me because of the risk of cot death but it was the only way to get him to settle. During the day he doesn't really suffer with wind and will go down to sleep no problem, so I really don't know what that's about? It's pretty stressful so I'm hoping it's just a stage that will pass!


----------



## LilianA

oh my!! you reminded me of the early days with my son .. same thing would happen and i remember how frustrating and tiring it is :nope: . did you try the infant gas drops? they help alot. I remember having to put him on my chest and try to sleep but he would sleep and i could never fall asleep like that. but its just a phase and will pass .. just keep reminding yourself of that. a few more weeks and he will start feeding and going to sleep right after and it will be alot easier.
its wonderful that you had no trouble with nipple cracks or pain that is really hard when it happens and sounds like your doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Thanks for your reply, it's really nice to hear that it is just a phase as it is exhausting! Having said that, last night was a bit better, no problems up until 5 a.m, he wouldn't settle after that for a few hours but at least i had got some rest. We might take a trip to the pharmacy today and find out about the gas drops as a few people have recommended them


----------



## LilianA

Hi Polaris..how are you? can't believe your little one is 2 weeks already!! hope the wind problem is getting better and your getting some sleep. 
I don't know if anyone is reading this thread anymore but thought i would update and say what is going on.. I have been having lots of pains and bloody shows but still standing at 4 cm dilated so if i don't go into labor in tomorrow then the doc will break my water on thursday and go right into the hospital. so one more day of being pregnant.
I will probably be in the hospital for 3 days if its vaginal and 5 days if it turns into a c-section. then will come and update with some pictures.
Jen and mynx I hope your both doing great and will update us soon on how things are going.


----------



## polaris

Ooh how exciting, very soon you will get to meet your LO! Hope you go into labour naturally today, but it sounds like an induction wouldn't be too bad as your body is definitely ready to have this baby! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Thanks for asking about Thomas, I had a very disturbed night last night, he just seemed to want to feed constantly till about 5.30 a.m., I am exhausted this morning. Also although he is normally very good at latching on, last night it was like he kind of forgot how at imes and was getting really frustrated. As was I! I think also everyone had said to me the first two weeks are the hardest, but last night was the hardest yet.


----------



## LilianA

oh my!! you poor thing it sounds really exhausing.. I am sure very soon i will have nights like that too. its really frustrating when your so sleepy and tired and the baby is fully awake and sure sounds like he is going thru a growth spurt if he is nursing for that long. I hope it gets easier for you very soon. have you given him a pacifier?


----------



## polaris

I did try him with one but he wasn't interested, just kept spitting itout and crying, so i think he is hungry and not ust needing to suck. 

It is exhausting but it's all part of it i suppose.


----------



## LilianA

hi girl just wanted to update real quick.. I had my baby boy (Tim) thursday night at 10:06 pm weighing 7 lbs 14 oz 19.5 inches long. it was a successful vbac and a wonderful experience I am so happy:cloud9:
will post pictures in the morning


----------



## polaris

LilianA said:


> hi girl just wanted to update real quick.. I had my baby boy (Tim) thursday night at 10:06 pm weighing 7 lbs 14 oz 19.5 inches long. it was a successful vbac and a wonderful experience I am so happy:cloud9:
> will post pictures in the morning

Congratulations hunni!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't weight to see pics. Well done on the VBAC too! How are you getting on so far?


----------



## LilianA

thanks Polaris i am so inlove with this little guy its amazing but i tell you its so hard having two because when the baby sleeps i still can't sleep so i am exhausted and aching all over. but so happy i got my vbac it was an amazing experience and i had the best nurse ever.
here are a couple pictures and maybe i will put up a birth story soon with extra pics. 
how is your little man doing? and how are you coping with it all. i am breastfeeding as well but i have cracked nipples and they are bleeding and its sooo painful but i want to try and get thru it, i read so many women say that it gets alot better after a few weeks so will not give up :winkwink:

[URL=https://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc01032m.jpg/][IMG]https://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6605/dsc01032m.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://img256.imageshack.us/i/dsc01006q.jpg/][IMG]https://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3260/dsc01006q.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## polaris

Wow he is absolutely gorgeous! You must be over the moon!

I can't imagine how hard it must be trying to look after a new baby with an older child to look after as well. I am finding that it takes up all my time just looking after the one! Well done with the breast-feeding, it is hard work but it is so satisfying when they put on weight and you know that it is all your effort that has paid off. Did you b/f with your last baby? What I am finding is that it takes up so much time because he wants to feed much more often than I would have expected, I thought it might be every three hours but actually it is more like every two hours and some evenings he just wants to eat all the time. But his weight gain is brilliant so at least I don't have to worry that he's not getting enough. He put on 13 oz last week, he's now 8 lb 2 oz! :happydance:


----------



## LilianA

great job polaris!! wow 13 oz is wonderful in one week you must be so proud.. I am soooo tired and im so concerened about LO not getting enough milk from me because he just wants to nurse all day long and he doesnt seem content at all when he is done!! i get no break unless i give him some formula. if i don't give him the formula (after nursing for a couple hours) he will just keep crying everytime we put him down and when we pick him up he is looking for more food. when i give him the formula he drinks it real quick and only then we feel like he is happy and can sit with out crying for milk. I hope he is just going thru a growth spurt and is super hungry and the formula is thick and sticks for a while but i am thinking maybe my milk is too watery or something. I know i have plenty of milk. 
are nights getting any better for you? i barely sleep at all at night and its catching up to me so im hoping there is light at the end of the tunnel real soon lol.


----------



## polaris

Thomas went through a couple of stages of just wanting to feed all the time, it was so stressful and you do feel like you can't satisfy them but apparently that is the way that they build up your milk supply so you start producing more milk. But it's awful when they want to feed and you know that there is barely anything left because they've only just fed. 

Things have improved a lot in that regard here, he is now only feeding approximately every two and a half to three hours, instead of one and a half to two hours, and it feels a lot more manageable. The new thing though is that he has been getting very unsettled in the evening, crying for ages and nothing seems to help. I think he is just getting overtired and then he can't get to sleep and doesn't know what he wants. At least though I can hand him to OH to settle him some of the time, whereas with the feeding there's nobody else can take over. 

I would say try to stick with the breast-feeding if you can, it does get easier, this week is starting to get a bit easier for us, I think if you get into a habit of giving formula then it could interfere with your milk supply - have you checked out the breast-feeding forum on here, I find it has been really useful for me as I really never realized at all what b/f would involve.


----------



## LilianA

yes i was just browsing the breastfeeding forum. I truly hate to give him formula and only did it a few times to settle him down. I really want to get to the point were i am breastfeeding comfortably and feel that he is getting full and gaining weight. wednesday i will see how much he gained and that will tell me how breastfeeding is really going. im glad to hear that it gets easier very soon and i did notice my supply is increasing so maybe soon he will get on a schedule. I hope Thomas gets thru this fussy stage soon and you can get some rest and sleep, the good thing is that it just keeps getting easier and at some point will sleep the whole night thru.


----------



## polaris

I'm trying to enjoy it because as everyone keeps telling me, they don't stay babies for long. It's hard to enjoy it in the middle of the night though if he won't settle! It sounds like you are doing great with the breast-feeding, I'm sure he will have put on weight, and good news that your supply seems to be increasing. 

We seem to be the only one's left on this thread, but it's still nice to keep in touch, especially since our LO's are so close in age.


----------



## LilianA

yes its really nice to keep in touch, would be nice to have a breastfeeding or baby age buddy section.. 
I wonder what happened with Jen and mynx I hope everything went very well.


----------



## polaris

I was thinking the same, it's a shame there isn't a buddy section for those forums. Yes i wonder how everything is ging for the other two


----------



## Mynx

Aww sorry girls!!! Havent checked in here for aaaaaaaaages! Well I had my gorgeous little girl, Evie Carol on Friday 20th November, weighing in at 7lb 2 oz after a 3 hour labour and no pain relief! Shoulder dystocia made it a difficult and painful delivery too so I'm very proud of myself I gotta say ;) She's an absolute joy to behold and we're both besotted with her. I cant stop looking at her or stroking her lol! We're having some breastfeeding issues right now tho (thread on that is in the BFing section) and I'm close to giving in to the formula feeds but still trying to persevere so far. 

Hope everyone else is well.. Polaris, grats on Baby Thomas and LilianA, grats on Baby Timmy :D I agree about keeping in touch too, my apologies for not keeping up on here! 

Take care girls and speak soon xXx


----------



## polaris

Huge congratulations on the birth of little Evie! And well done on the labour, sounds like you did a brilliant job! Have read and replied to the b/f thread.


----------



## polaris

Just thought I'd share a couple of more recent photos of my beautiful little man.
 



Attached Files:







2 weeks old - playing on playmat.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









4 weeks old.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LilianA

congrats mynx on your little bundle of joy. I love her name and i saw some pictures in the birth announcment you put she is beautiful. I am also having problems breastfeeding but its gradually getting alittle easier and im starting to see light at the end of the tunnel lol. 
Polaris- THomas is soo cute!! he looks like he's grown quite a bit. 
Tim has been acting up lately, he wants to be held the whole time and once we put him in bed even if he is in a deep sleep he wakes right up and starts crying!! i feel like i can't do much other than feed-change-and rock him


----------



## Aussie Jen

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey! It's been a while... sorry! Don't know if any of you still hop on here, but thought I would let you all know after a 3 weeks stint in hospital with a preterm premature rupture of membranes (hindwater leak) around 35 weeks and then a full premature rupture, on 6 hourly antibiotics and then didn't go into labour until 55 hours after my waters broke. Aaaaaah. Anyway, once everything got started it was a breeze!

11:30pm had my first niggles, moved down to the birthing suite at 4am, had a beautiful normal drug-free labour and birth in water - Rachel Kate, 8lb 13oz. No stitches and breastfeeding straight away. It was niiiiice!! :D

Anyway, congrats to all of you on the arrival of your beautiful babies. They truly are precious!!

Jen. ox


----------



## Aussie Jen

Oh sorry, forgot to tell you she was born on 5th November!! LOL.


----------

